# Followup Klassentreffen 2013



## look kg 481 (6. Januar 2013)

*SO!*

Wie schon angekündigt möchte ich im Mai/ Juni hier in Vorarlberg ein Followup des letzten Treffens in Freiburg organisieren.

Terminvorschläge finden sich unter:

http://doodle.com/4ydpr6dw3qgebiei

Bitte tragt Euch bei Interesse ein. 

Wenn wir dann abschätzen können wer (Bioniconesen und auch ausdrücklich zugelassene _Selection Rider_) kommen will, schaue ich mich hier (6845 Hohenems) nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten um, die Ihr dann buchen könnt.

Auf gehts mit der Terminauswahl.
Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo look,

erstmal vielen Dank, daß du dir die Mühe machst und dafür sorgst, daß dieses Event weiterlebt 

Ich habe auf jedenfall Interesse, und deine Tourbeschreibung wird mit Sicherheit sehr spaßig und wesentlich abfahrts-orientierter (als letztes Jahr) 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf!  ...und hoffe, auch dieses Jahr wieder alt-bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen  .

Dann haut mal rein, leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (7. Januar 2013)

Super!

Das liegt ja quasi bei mir auf der Ecke 

Besten Dank fürs Organisieren.


----------



## b-biker (7. Januar 2013)

Abfahrtsorientiert tönt immer gut, versuchen auch dabei zu sein, wenn wir zu den "ausdrücklich zugelassene Selection Rider" gehören dürfen.
Und so früh in der Saison ist immer gut, ab Ende Juni beginnt dann ja die alpine Bike-Saison 
Wenn gewünscht, können wir dann immer noch was in den Alpen organisieren, Angebot steht weiterhin.

Gruss
B-Biker (L-Biker ;-))


----------



## look kg 481 (7. Januar 2013)

b-biker schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht, können wir dann immer noch was in den Alpen organisieren, Angebot steht weiterhin.
> 
> Gruss
> B-Biker (L-Biker ;-))



DAS machen wir dann beim abendlichen Bierchen ab ... ist aber ANGENOMMEN, zumindest von mir


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Januar 2013)

ich werd's mal beobachten... vielleicht kann ich diesmal teilnehmen. Bin ja öfter mal in Feldkirch.


----------



## sPiediNet (8. Januar 2013)

Auch ich sage recht herzlichen Dank für´s organisieren und freue mich schon riesig auf das Weekend. ....aber müsste es nicht heissen *Bionicon Rider und auch ausdrücklich zugelassene* _*Selectionesen*_


Und denkt daran, genügend Ersatzschrauben, Schläuche und Power-Rigel mitnehmen
....die einen prüfen vorher besser noch ihr B-System auf Dichtheit

Herzliche Grüsse und einen guten Start ins 2013


----------



## staubfresser (15. Januar 2013)

Und auch ich bedank mich schon mal fürs anschieben, planen, organisieren...  Freu mich jetzt schon drauf!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Januar 2013)

Danke Thomas für's organisieren und trailsauschecken. 

Wenn's Bergbahnen gibt höre ich mich nicht nein sagen. 
Ansonsten strampeln wir halt. 

Ob's bei mir klappt, kann ich erst sehr kurzfristig sagen.
Lese aber hier natürlich mit.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Oigi (16. Januar 2013)

Erstmal finde ich es eine coole Sache, dass look sich hier anbietet solch ein WE vorzubereiten. Deshalb habe ich mich auch mal eingetragen...da das von mir ein ganz schöner Ritt bis da runter ist, werde ich wohl ein langes WE daraus machen und mal schauen was in der Gegend noch so geht.
Achso, generell finde ich bequem hochkommen (mit der Bahn) und erholt wieder runter die beste Variante.

Gruß

Oigi


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. Januar 2013)

Hi, würde mich ggf. auch kurzfristig anschließen. War eine nette Tour in Freiburg letztes Jahr. Habe dies Jahr dann auch sicher ein Schaltröllchen dabei...
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2013)

Super, daß das Interesse so groß ist 

Wäre cool, wenn die L********e / T********k / R************d / ..... - Biker auch wieder mit von der Partie wären....

Und ja: 'n Rucksack voll Ersatzteile + Werkzeug wird wohl nötig sein 

Deshalb:

Bitte checkt Eure Karren auch ordentlich durch, bevor ihr teilnimmt, nicht, daß ich immer wieder solange warten muß 

 @LOOK: Kannst ja wieder die Trek's äääääh Tracks verteilen, damit jeder sieht, was geplant ist 
Ich kann nur sagen: SIEHT GUUUUT AUS!!!!

Freue mich schon riesig drauf, auch auf das abendliche, seeehr gemütliche Zusammensitzen!


----------



## sPiediNet (16. Januar 2013)

@LOOK ...das läuft ja super ab Hast du bereits ein Vorschlag für eine Bleibe?


----------



## look kg 481 (16. Januar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Super, daß das Interesse so groß ist
> 
> @_LOOK_: Kannst ja wieder die Trek's äääääh Tracks verteilen, damit jeder sieht, was geplant ist
> Ich kann nur sagen: SIEHT GUUUUT AUS!!!!
> ...




damage du hast die doch ich muss erst wieder suchen, kannste gern bei Wunsch per PN verteilen ....


----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2013)

hehe,
mache ich gerne wieder


----------



## aufgehts (16. Januar 2013)

hallo,
ich wäre auch interessiert.
konnte leider beim letzten treffen nicht kommen.
ein paar details zu den geplanten touren wäre schön.


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. Januar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hehe,
> mache ich gerne wieder



lass mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich spiele sie morgen abend auf meinen ftp, PW dann wie immer per PN.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

Danke Thomas fürs "anleiern" und organisieren des Treffens 
Freue mich schon darauf!


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2013)

Wer die Tracks gern hätte, möge mir bitte seine email-adresse per PN schicken.
Mein ftp ist down, abo ausgelaufen


----------



## hipster (22. Januar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wer die Tracks gern hätte, möge mir bitte seine email-adresse per PN schicken.
> Mein ftp ist down, abo ausgelaufen



Sonst hätte ich da noch einen ftp...


----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2013)

er lebt noch, er lebt noch.... 
Kann ich dir gern schicken 

PS: DU hast dich noch nicht eingetragen !!    mach hin, nachher sind alle Plätze weg


----------



## sPiediNet (3. Februar 2013)

He Look, ..wir möchten jetzt buchen
Schon eine Idee?

Lg sPiediNet


----------



## look kg 481 (3. Februar 2013)

ok die Umfrage iss ja ziemlich klar, also* 25/26.052013* ist ausgewählt.

Ich geh die Woche mal los und checke Hotels / Pensionen ...

*WIEVIELE *Zimmerchen sollten es denn ein? (kurz mal antworten bitte)

Sprich wer hat NUR ein Häkchen gemacht und wer will wirklich kommen?

Ich check das dann mal und frag nach den Buchungsmodalitäten für Euch.

Thomas


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Februar 2013)

Hi, würde mich ggf. kurzentschlossen anschließen. Kümmere mich dann selbst um eine Unterkunft. Hoffentlich klappt's.

Gruß

Stephan
(L*************e)


----------



## sPiediNet (4. Februar 2013)

Ciao Thomas,

na dann fange ich doch mal an

1x EZ mit Dusche/WC/WLAN **/***

Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## Oigi (4. Februar 2013)

Für mich bitte auch ein Zimmer...geht auch Doppelzimmer. Das Bike muss ja auch irgendwo schlafen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (5. Februar 2013)

also bisher ...........

2 mal BBiker
1 mal sPiediNet
1 mal Oigi

.... iss das ALLES?????


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Februar 2013)

Sorry Thomas,

bin an dem WE im Familienurlaub.
Euch viel Spaß beim Trailsrocken.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> also bisher ...........
> 
> 2 mal BBiker
> 1 mal sPiediNet
> ...



haaaaaaaaaalt, nicht ganz => i au will  



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas,
> 
> bin an dem WE im Familienurlaub.
> Euch viel Spaß beim Trailsrocken.
> ...



Schade  , aber viel Spaß beim Familienrocken


----------



## look kg 481 (9. Februar 2013)

Also kleines HOTEL / gut und günstig!

http://www.pension-hirschen.at/index.php/pension.html

*DORT sind 2 EZ und ein DZ FREI für den 25/26.05 frei*

Bitte bezieht euch bei der Buchung auf meine Telefonat am 09.02. mit dem Herren Hacker.

Bitte bald (die Woche) buchen weil das sonst eng werden könnte.

Details können unter 

*Pension  Gasthof Hirschen* 
Fam.  Hacker

Tel.  05576/ 72345 
Fax  05576/ 74864 
Marktstraße  56 
6845  Hohenems 
[email protected]


geklärt werden.



Und gebt Laut wenns geklappt hat 

---------------

_Ach ja abschliessbarer Fahrradkeller ist vorhanden....._


----------



## b-biker (11. Februar 2013)

Doppelzimmer gebucht und Bestätigung erhalten

B-Biker


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Februar 2013)

Einzelzimmer gebucht und Bestätigung erhalten

sPiediNet


----------



## Oigi (13. Februar 2013)

So, Einzelzimmer ist gebucht...ich komme allerdings schon Freitag an. Bei knapp 600 km Anreise wohl besser .

Ick freu ma


----------



## look kg 481 (13. Februar 2013)

Super dann sind die Buchungen auch klar. 

Juliane kommst du auch?

Damage hat sein Quartier ....

Wer fehlt noch?


----------



## b-biker (13. Februar 2013)

laut Doodle fehlen da noch viele, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden oder wohnen die meisten in der Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (13. Februar 2013)

Ja und Nein ...

siehe Grafik:

GRÜN = OK und  Untergebracht
Orange= Local bzw eigene Unterbringung
hell Orange = nicht gemeldet ..... ich renn niemandem nach .....

Ich freu mich drauf mit Euch zu biken.....


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2013)

Grün = OK und untergebracht? Grün heißt doch nur, daß der Termin passen würde, oder verstehe ich das auch falsch?

Nun muß nur noch der Wettergott gnädig sein


----------



## b-biker (13. Februar 2013)

mit den Farben meint Look die "Teilnehmerfarben" (links) vermute ich mal


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2013)

aaaaaaah, jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf 
Bild verlinkt


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Februar 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Super dann sind die Buchungen auch klar.
> 
> Juliane kommst du auch?
> 
> ...


Na klar! Habe dort auch gebucht 
(Keine Bestätigung erhalten, da Herr Hacker nur meinen Nachnamen eingetragen hat)


----------



## look kg 481 (17. Februar 2013)

*
.....................................................JUST A TEASER * *.....................................................*


Das Video habe ich vor ca 2 Jahren noch mit dem damals fast neuen TESLA und dem alten Casting gedreht ...

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/14735

das ist der Trail den wir dann am ersten, oder 2ten Tag abfahren werden, allerdings noch nicht ganz, unten geht es dann nochmal weiter .....

I gfrei mi

auch aufs Rauffahren :-O

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (27. März 2013)

so, da bin ich auch mal wieder... bin auch dabei, muss nur noch ne bleibe finden... hab auf meine anfrage zuerst zwar ne positive antwort vom hirschen erhalten, aber nach meiner buchungsbestätigung hiess es dann, leider hätte es ne überschneidung gegeben und das letzte zimmer sei weg   ich sollte über ostern nun endlich mal ein wenig zeit haben und werd mich nach was in der nähe vom hirschen umschaun (nicht dass ich wieder wie letztes jahr die hälfte des abendprogramms verpasse, weil zu weit weg )


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2013)

genau


----------



## sPiediNet (28. März 2013)

"Abendprogramm" ..tönt gut
Vielleicht weiss der Thomas noch eine Bleibe für den Staubfresser?


----------



## look kg 481 (28. März 2013)

Businesshotel Valerian

KLICK

hier mal versuchen


----------



## staubfresser (2. April 2013)

merci für den link, look! das valerian war leider auch schon ausgebucht, aber ich bin jetzt im gasthof landhaus schiffle untergekommen, ca 500m von euch aus die radetzkystrasse runter. also alles in butter. jetzt muss nur noch langsam der frühling kommen...


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2013)

super 
hoffentlich verläufst dich net (wieder)


----------



## staubfresser (2. April 2013)

ey, na höö ma   von verlaufen kann keine rede sein... wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, dass in deutschland «ne pizzeria gleich ums eck» schon mal 10km entfernt sein kann


----------



## Oigi (9. April 2013)

Wie sind denn eigentlich die zu erwartenden Schneebedingungen? Wir mussten schon einen Trip ins Sauerland eine Woche vorher wegen Schnee absagen. :kotz:


----------



## damage0099 (9. April 2013)

Ach jetzt kommt der Frühling 

WE bis 35°


----------



## look kg 481 (9. April 2013)

Oigi schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eigentlich die zu erwartenden Schneebedingungen? Wir mussten schon einen Trip ins Sauerland eine Woche vorher wegen Schnee absagen. :kotz:



HALLO 25 MAI ... na da ist das Zuech weg zumindest in der Höhe in der wir uns dann befinden werden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (9. April 2013)

Boah ey...wie verpeilt kann man sein. Ich war die ganze Zeit auf Ende April gebürstet. Hab auch gleich nochmal mitm Herrn Hacker telefoniert und alles gecheckt...alles gut. Puhhh...

Ick freu ma...


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2013)

soll vorkommen  
hauptsache es paßt noch


----------



## look kg 481 (13. April 2013)

bin heute mal eine Teilrunde der Fraxern Tour unseres Treffens gefahren .. hach das wird Euch SPASS machen !!!


----------



## look kg 481 (11. Mai 2013)

2 Weeks to go Alles soweit ok bei Euch?

Reservierung usw.

Wer kommt nun?


----------



## damage0099 (11. Mai 2013)

Moin, kannst net schlafen  

Wenn alles so bleibt wie jetzt, bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## sPiediNet (11. Mai 2013)

.....hab grad vom biken geträumt 

Natürlich alles klar


----------



## b-biker (12. Mai 2013)

wir sind auch dabei, aber bitte lasst und die Touren am Morgen nach dem Frühstück und nicht in der Nacht starten ;-)


----------



## look kg 481 (12. Mai 2013)

b-biker schrieb:


> wir sind auch dabei, aber bitte lasst und die Touren am Morgen nach dem Frühstück und nicht in der Nacht starten ;-)




Gaaaanz entspannt um 6 Frühstücken und um 8 dann am Gipfel, oder?

Nein, Aufbruch am Hotel so gegen 9:30 - 10:00 dachte ich, muss für den Tag an dem wir in der Schweiz *Teile des Anstiegs mit der Bahn machen* (da ist eine Autoanfahrt dabei)  nochmal schauen aber auch da auf keinen Fall vor 9 Aufbruch ...


----------



## b-biker (12. Mai 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> ...Anstiegs mit der Bahn machen...



das klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (12. Mai 2013)

TEILE des Ansteigs ... bitte richtig zitieren


----------



## b-biker (12. Mai 2013)

ok ok, immerhin etwas


----------



## look kg 481 (14. Mai 2013)

So liebe Kommende.

  Nachdem schon einige Fragen per Mail an mich herangetragen wurden hier mal mein GROBER PLAN:
  Der natÃ¼rlich jederzeit verÃ¤ndert, umgeworfen oder gar verdammt werden darf, wenn es die Situation erfordert.

*Day 1 (Saturday)*
  10:30 Treffen am Hotel (http://www.pension-hirschen.at) , wenn dann alle soweit sind, gehtâs los Richtung FRAXERN, mit gemÃ¼tlicher Auffahrt schÃ¤tze ich,  eine Ankunftszeit an der ersten JausemÃ¶glickeit (fÃ¼r die Nordlichter âdÃ¶r giv dat wat twischen de Kiemenâ) zwischen 12:30 -13:00 Uhr.
  Dann der erste Teil des TRAILS (http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/14735) dann gehtâs nochmal ein wenig bergan und noch ein Trail und wir sind wieder im Tal angekommen, nicht weit von erneuter StÃ¤rkungsmÃ¶glickeit entfernt. 
Wenn wir dann 1-3 Panache, oder Weizen intus haben rollen wir zum Hotel, frischmachen usw und dann eine MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r die Abendgestaltung (Palastgarten) mit Grill und Biergarten (lecker Spareribs), in der NÃ¤he gibtÂ´s aber noch zig andere Mgl da haben wir die Qual der Wahl.
  Dann ab ins Bettchen â¦.


*Day 2 (Sunday)*
  Da haben wir ein wenig Anfahrt (10km in die Schweiz) mit Auto vor uns, weil das hinradeln zuviel Zeit brauchen wÃ¼rde. Wann wir starten und wie wir das genau machen besprechen wir am Vorabend. 
  In AltstÃ¤tten angekommen die BÃ¤hnle Tickets kaufen ca. 25,- CHF (Tagesticket) glaube ich und dann geht es bergauf. Mehrere Fahrten sind also mÃ¶glich. 

(Zahnradbahn / link2)
Oben noch 200 Hm treten und dem Trail steht nur der eigene Schweinehund im Wege.
   Wies dann weitergeht wird auch am Vorabend abgestimmt, abhÃ¤ngig von der Fitnessâ¦

  Fragen â¦ dann los


----------



## Oigi (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin bereit und das Bike steht auch schon fahrfertig da.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2013)

Hört sich lecker an 

Zu Tag 2:

Die 10km Anfahrt würden doch gut tun, um sich warm zu fahren.
Irgendwo "kalt" loszudonnern ist nicht so meins, zumal ge"bahnt" wird....

Bin aber auch flexibel....10km = max. 45 min, oder?


----------



## staubfresser (17. Mai 2013)

Das tönt doch sehr gut!  Freu mich schon riesig drauf! Bike ist frisch geserviced (inkl breiterem Lenker, da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf...) und rauchen und saufen tu' ich auch immer noch  werde also zumindest beim Abendprogramm mit euch mithalten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2013)

Du machst mir Angst!
 @hipster: Was ist mit dir? Als Gründungsvater darfst du eigentlich nicht fehlen


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2013)

Jungs und Mädels, ich glaube, wir müssen schleunigst niederknien und beten:

Momentan taugt das Wetter allem anschein nach zu 2 Sachen:

- ein_sauen
oder
- zu_saufen



In einer Woche kann noch viel passieren, also benehmt euch


----------



## hipster (19. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @_hipster_: Was ist mit dir? Als Gründungsvater darfst du eigentlich nicht fehlen



Tja Freunde. Ich hatte das Treffen fest auf meinem Kalender. Leider hält sich die Realität aber nicht immer daran... 

Ich bin beruflich und privat leider noch nicht wieder soweit, dass ich mitkommen könnte, arbeite aber daran. Das nächste Mal bin ich dabei - versprochen!

Viel Spass und bleibt gesund - und ich möchte Bilder sehen.


----------



## look kg 481 (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn es denn nicht ins Wasser fällt .....


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2013)

Warten wir noch etwas ab...

Würde sagen, bei Wetter wie letztes Jahr wäre es ok.
Bei dauerndem Regen wohl eher nicht 
 @HoTelbucher: Ist es möglich, noch zu stornieren, falls das Wetter garnicht paßt?


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch der Föhn (warmer Fallwind) 
....alternatv suchen wir uns eine Scheune, machen Workshop,Techtalk bei Bierchen und knabber zeugs


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Würde sagen, bei Wetter wie letztes Jahr wäre es ok.
> Bei dauerndem Regen wohl eher nicht
> @HoTelbucher: Ist es möglich, noch zu stornieren, falls das Wetter garnicht paßt?



Sehe ich auch so und das mit dem Hotel wuerde mich auch interessieren.
Also Daumen druecken fuer ein trockenes naechstes WE


----------



## b-biker (21. Mai 2013)

Eine Scheune oder ein Platz mit einem Dach drüber wäre was, dann könnten wir an unserer Technik feilen. Bei einigen ist das sicher nicht mehr nötig, aber uns würde es gut tun  @LOOK: Da du aus der Gegend bist, hätte es da was passendes?

Bzgl Hotel, wir haben mal angefragt, bis jetzt keine Antwort.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2013)

hm, dazu bräuchte es schon eine etwas größere Scheune.
Das rumgehopse macht auch nicht wirklich lange Spaß.
Da fahr ich fast lieber im Regen auf nem richtigen Trail 

Falls das Wetter noch paßt: Gerne können wir an schwierigen Stellen (falls es das hat) eine Weile an der Technik feilen bzw. üben.


----------



## look kg 481 (21. Mai 2013)

*Factbase 21.05./14:30 Uhr:*

Wetterbericht hat für Freitag SCHNEE (!) bis runter auf 700m angesagt, was mich schon erschüttert.... ENDE MAI !!!

Fraxern liegt auf 1000m  (also da wo der Ansteig zu ende ist (wo blau zu bunt wird auf dem Trail))

Samstag momentan Regenrisiko bei 77% und Sonntag 61% (das wird sich ändern aber wohin?) 

-------

Eine Halle gibt es hier nicht in der wir fahren/üben könnten. 
Einen Platz wo Dirt Elemente aufgebaut sind ( 2 Kicker und Halfpipes) schon. 

ICH würde am *Samstag *auch bei Schauerwetter fahren, evtl. eine etwas verkürzte Tour, die dann unterwegs an das bestehende Wetter angepasst wird.

*Sonntag *kann man dann ja am Samstag Abend entscheiden, 
Ein Cineplex Kino ist auch in Gehentfernung (falls es ganz schlimm wird)

Wer lieber _absagen _möchte, ich könnte es verstehen ... wie es allerdings mit dem Hotel geht weiss ich nicht, da bitte ich Euch selbst aktiv zu werden.
-------------

EDIT sagt noch, Bike waschen an der Tanke ist weder SA noch SO(!) ein Problem das geht hier immer. (Waschbox)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-biker (21. Mai 2013)

Wir haben vom Hotel Bescheid erhalten, können bis morgen stornieren, was wir nun auch gemacht haben. Das Wetter sieht ja ziemlich sch... aus, vorallem was diese Woche noch an Wasser niedergeht. Sollte es wider Erwarten doch ändern, würden wir evtl spontan vorbei kommen, ist für uns ja nicht allzu weit.
Schade, aber irgendwie hat das Wetter dieses Jahr was gegen uns Biker (hoffentlich ist das bald fertig und es kommt ein super Sommer)

PS: Sind auch nur zum "Apres-Bike" zu haben, falls erlaubt ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (22. Mai 2013)

Wetter sieht echt äußerst besch****** aus 

Wg. Samstag ne kleine Runde drehen und So ins Kino ist mir der Aufwand ehrlich gesagt, zu hoch.

Was noch hinzukommt, ist (wie letztes Jahr) die rutschige Situation auf der Strecke.
Wäre wirklich äußerst unnötig, wenn sich eine/r verletzt.
Ruckzuck liegt man auf der Fresse, was bei Trockenheit doch weitaus weniger passiert.

Wie wäre es, wenn dieser Fred am Leben bleibt, und wir uns einfach hier zusammenquatschen.
Sicher gibt es dieses Jahr noch einen Termin, der vielen rein paßt.

Falls sich's der Wettergott noch anders überlegt, bin ich natürlich dabei (dieses WE).


----------



## hipster (22. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn dieser Fred am Leben bleibt, und wir uns einfach hier zusammenquatschen.
> Sicher gibt es dieses Jahr noch einen Termin, der vielen rein paßt.
> 
> Falls sich's der Wettergott noch anders überlegt, bin ich natürlich dabei (dieses WE).



@all: Wäre eine gute Idee. Ich bin grundsätzlich (im juristischen Sinne ) für die Durchführung im Spätsommer oder im Herbst. Das Wetter ist oft stabiler und ich bin fitter (was ich sein muss, damit ich bei euch mithalten kann...)

liebe Grüsse
hipster, der es euch aber auch dieses WoE gönnen mag.


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Mai 2013)

*OK*

Damit stellt sich dann die Frage wer noch kommen will/wird, 

bzw ob wir dem Vorschlag von Damage folgen und das Klassentreffen am 25/26 abblasen (so leid es mir tut).

Wer hat denn noch nicht storniert?

Bitte gebt doch ALLE die kommen wollten mal LAUT!

Thomas


----------



## bubutz2000 (22. Mai 2013)

bei einem neuen Termin wäre ich natürlich auch gerne dabei. Habe allerdings immer noch kein B*****n

Stephan


----------



## Oigi (22. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

wenn es wirklich so bescheidenes Wetter sein soll wäre ich für eine Verschiebung des Treffens. Bei meiner Strecke bis dorthin wäre es sonst schade, wenn alles ins Wasser fällt. Nix gegen Schlamm, aber Sonne ist schöner und ich möchte die hohen Berge ja nur von ihrer besten Seite sehen.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## sPiediNet (22. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich möchte ich dass alles gar nicht hören
aber wenn es so sein soll, ...ich auf jedenfall währe gekommen
 @Thomas, kannst du einen neuen Doodle auftun?

Schade, schade


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Mai 2013)

http://doodle.com/4ydpr6dw3qgebieix89aqux5/admin#table

Gleiche Umfrage neue Termine ....

Das ist soo gemein mit dem Wetter....


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2013)

Habe eben auch das Hotel storniert.
So kann ich dann am trockenen Samstag Enduro fahren, alle gucken bestimmt Fußball und keiner ist im Wald 
Finde die Entscheidung richtig, wie Damage schrieb ist es weniger der Regen (Samstag trocken und Sonntag Regen) sondern vielmehr der unendliche Matsch, dann noch mit schmelzendem Neuschnee vermischt...
Bin in letzter Zeit mit dem Bionicon eigentlich immer nur im rutschigen Matsch unterwegs gewesen, für 2-3 Stunden auf der Hausstrecke mag das ja o.k. sein aber für ein ganzes WE in einem neuen Gelände 
Trotzdem sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo, hab mich schon riesig auf dieses Wochenende gefreut, aber bin auch der Meinung bei der Wettersituation es zu verschieben schadealso man sieht sich im Juli bei bestem Wetter

Gruß Günter


----------



## staubfresser (22. Mai 2013)

Dieses verdammte, verfluchte, beschissene, miese, scheiss-Sauwetter!!! 
'tschuldigung, aber das musste jetzt einfach raus 
Bin noch hin- und hergerissen... Stornieren müsste drinliegen, will ich aber eigentlich nicht, ich will doch biken gehen! Aber wie toll es bei diesem Dauerregen auf den total aufgeweichten Trails wird, ist die andere Sache, da habt ihr leider recht. Gerade erst vor ein paar Wochen starb bei mir um die Ecke ein Biker, weil er wegen einer morastigen Stelle abstürzte... 
Ich lass mal weiter Kopf und Bauch gegeneinander kämpfen und trag mich schon mal für ein Verschiebedatum ein.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Mai 2013)

Es ist wohl leider das beste so.

Spätestens wenn wir bald (hoffentlich!!!!!!!!!!) bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ein herrlich temperiertes, helles Hefe auf ner Terrasse in fröhlicher Runde genießen, vertragen wir uns alle wieder  

Ich hoffe nur, daß der nächste Termin wieder bei so vielen hinhauen wird.
  @bubutz2000: DU darfst auch so mit  . Kannst ja vllt. nen Aufkleber auf's Bike machen wie "Tausche L**********e gegen B*********n" oder so ähnlich  
Vielleicht kommt ja der wilde R**********d-Fahrer auch wieder mit 

Jetzt muß erstmal der Sommer kommen....


----------



## b-biker (22. Mai 2013)

Bei uns siehts ziemlich schlecht aus, alle vorgeschlagenen WE's sind schon mit Biken ausgebucht resp bei einem hab ich dann Pikett-Dienst. Das "gelbe" WE (ifneedbe) ist ebenfalls schon abgemacht, aber evtl wird's abgesagt...
Wären also auch an Terminen im August interessiert, dort haben wir noch nicht ganz alles verbucht ;-)


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Mai 2013)

b-biker schrieb:


> Bei uns siehts ziemlich schlecht aus, alle vorgeschlagenen WE's sind schon mit Biken ausgebucht resp bei einem hab ich dann Pikett-Dienst. Das "gelbe" WE (ifneedbe) ist ebenfalls schon abgemacht, aber evtl wird's abgesagt...
> Wären also auch an Terminen im August interessiert, dort haben wir noch nicht ganz alles verbucht ;-)




schaun wir mal was rauskommt , zur Not mach ich nochmal ne neue Umfrage mit 2 WE`s im August


----------



## staubfresser (22. Mai 2013)

so langsam hab ich mich auch damit abgefunden, dass das kommende wochenende leider den bach runter geht... die vorfreude auf nen kÃ¼hlen hopfentee mit euch ist dafÃ¼r umso grÃ¶sser â und auf das gemeinsame trockene-trails-rocken gleich nochmals!
im august wÃ¤ren bei mir auch noch 3 von 5 weekends frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (22. Mai 2013)

letztes jahr im herbst war wenigstens der matsch etwas trockener...









... und ich dachte noch: «was bremst denn hier so?»...


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Mai 2013)

*Ich hab nochmal den August nachgelegt... *


bitte nochmals voten

http://doodle.com/4ydpr6dw3qgebiei


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Mai 2013)

August finde ich ehrich ein wenig unglücklich ...Ferienzeit!
Besser wir planen im September wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Oigi (23. Mai 2013)

Obwohl ich zwei WEs im August Zeit hätte, fände ich September auch besser. Mit Urlaub und Dienstreisen ist der August recht dicht gepackt. Dann wäre ich auch mal zu Hause zwischendurch und meine Freundin hat auch noch was von mir.


----------



## b-biker (23. Mai 2013)

Nehmt doch eure Partnerin mit zum Biken, dann habt ihr das Problem nicht ;-)


----------



## look kg 481 (23. Mai 2013)

*OK OK es gibt NOCH MEHR TERMINE,*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das ausgeht ....

http://doodle.com/4ydpr6dw3qgebiei


----------



## b-biker (23. Mai 2013)

5. - 8. September sind die Worldgames of Mountain Biking ;-)


----------



## look kg 481 (23. Mai 2013)

b-biker schrieb:


> 5. - 8. September sind die Worldgames of Mountain Biking ;-)



und du machst mit ;-)


----------



## b-biker (23. Mai 2013)

Rennen sind nichts für mich, ich bike gemütlich um Fun zu haben, aber wäre mal interessant zu zu schauen und im Gebiet selber zu fahren. Hab ne "provisorische" Einladung erhalten.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2013)

Doch gut, daß wir's verschoben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (27. Mai 2013)

Leute, tragt euch doch bitte noch fertig ein; ich werde nicht der einzige sein, der nicht alle noch freien Wochenenden bis in den September rein lange freihalten kann...


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Mai 2013)

@staubfresser
jetzt bist du auch noch weg ende Juli
Müssen wir jetzt noch den 2014er Doodle auftun?


----------



## staubfresser (27. Mai 2013)

Tja, eben... Wird schwierig soviele Wochenenden lange freizuhalten. Der Gelb eingetragene Sonntag ende Juli ist nun definitiv weg (somit fällt für mich das ganze Weekend flach) und dann hab ich noch erfahren, dass Freunde als Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Freundin Konzertkarten organisiert haben, somit fehlt schon wieder ein Wochenende im Juni... Warum konnte es nicht einfach rechtzeitig mal endlich schöner werden


----------



## look kg 481 (27. Mai 2013)

SO nun nochmal mehr OPTIONEN

BITTE ALLE NOCHMALS SCHAUEN UND EINTRAGNEN

http://doodle.com/4ydpr6dw3qgebiei

Btte ALLES ausfüllen

Danke Thomas


----------



## Oigi (28. Mai 2013)

ferddich..


----------



## staubfresser (29. Mai 2013)

jemacht


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

so nun bitte die die noch nicht eingetragen haben auch nochmal nachziehen dass wir endlich eine Entscheidung treffen können

damage kannst Du BUBUTZ nochmal anstupsen und auch den Herrn Rotwild


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten. Deshalb nur die ersten Termine...
Aber ich schau nochmal rein.


----------



## look kg 481 (2. Juni 2013)

Das mit "nicht erst nächstes Jahr" sehe ich genauso.

Drum mein Vorschlag den ersten eingekringelten Termin zu nehmen, Damage BITTE schau zu dass Du da kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

Wenn Damage da kann, wäre das ein guter Plan.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Juni 2013)

Hi Thomas,

ich lese natürich mit, da es aus familiären Gründen aber immer unsicher ist, stimme ich nicht mit ab. 

Wenn es trotzdem spontan klappt, umso besser 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2013)

Ach, das "Rotwild" hat sich ja schon gemeldet 

Tja, Leute, es ist ab diesem WE für ca. 2 Wochen ne größere Arbeitsaktion geplant.
Somit bin ich eigentlich raus.
Auf mich braucht ihr gewiß nicht zu achten, hauptsache, es können soviele wie möglich teilnehmen 

Sollte es jedoch erst ab dem Montag danach bei mir losgehen, wäre ich natürlich dabei, keine Frage.


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ne größere Arbeitsaktion



Können wir Deine Frau irgendwie bestechen?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2013)

...hat keinen Einfluß drauf, leider 
Wat mut dat mut 
Vllt. krieg ich das Zeug auch erst am Mo, dann klappts mit dem WE auch...


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

Wo müssen wir anrufen, daß Du "das Zeug" erst am Montag bekommen darfst?! 
Geht garnicht, wenn Du nicht zum Bionasentreffen kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, wär mir natürlich auch am liebsten.
Ich kann's mir leider nicht aussuchen  .

Ich würde euch eh nur aufhalten   ... denkt an meinen Nick!


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

Fand die GPS-Aufzeichnung Deines Freifallbionicons vor zwei Jahren durchaus rasant!
Da Du immer die Direttissima nimmst, bist Du eh schneller 
(Jetzt meine ich natürlich die für uns unfahrbaren BBS-trails zwischen den normalen Trails!)


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2013)

Ui, die hat mein Unterbewußtsein schon verdrängt 
Auf "die" Abfahrt hätt ich durchaus verzichten können  .
War ein teurer Spaß  .

Aber auch ein unvergeßliches WE 
Vor allem der Abend / Nacht noch mit Renä & Hipster auf'm Campingplatz ho ho ho ... mit lecker Tegernseer Freibier + Modeschau


----------



## hipster (3. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aber auch ein unvergeßliches WE
> Vor allem der Abend / Nacht noch mit Renä & Hipster auf'm Campingplatz ho ho ho ... mit lecker Tegernseer Freibier + Modeschau


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Juni 2013)

Sieht soweit nach 14./15. September aus. @damage0099 sollte das "das Zeug" z.B. Schweinehälften sein die rasch zerlegt werden müssten, hätten wir ja vollstes Verständnis aber bei irgendwelchen Metallteilen die abgedreht werden müssten ...nö! Noch eine gute Nachricht mit "S" ...kein Schlamm mehr auf den Trails nur noch Staub
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Freue mich auf das Treffen ...egal wenn es stattfindet


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2013)

hehe 
Nein, ich kriege ein Gerüst gestellt, welches ich nur 1 Woche haben kann, dann muß alles fertig sein.
Was eh nicht reicht, daher zählt jeder Tag, einschließlich Sonntags  .
Das wurde schon vor längerem so abgesprochen.
Auf den Tag genau kann er mich nicht sagen, wann ich es bekomme.
Er hat 1 Woche zwischen seinen Terminen für mich freigehalten.
Mir wär natürlich auch Mo-Mo am liebsten, keine Frage.

Hoffentlich klappts! (Er ist leider unbestechlich  ).

Wie gesagt, ich würde euch eh nur aufhalten  , aber vllt. klappts ja doch an besagtem Termin.

PS: Die Schweine dürften in deinem Beispiel noch ein paar Tage länger leben


----------



## hipster (10. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hehe
> Nein, ich kriege ein Gerüst gestellt, welches ich nur 1 Woche haben kann, dann muß alles fertig sein.



Na denn: Machen wir doch das Treffen bei dir. Dann können wir mitwerkeln...


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2013)

Ach, das wär ne Idee... 

Bier könnt ich besorgen, Trails sind in der Nähe.... äääh, da wär noch eure handwerkliche Fertigkeit....hmmm, weiß auch nicht  
Nicht, daß ich euch das nicht zutrauen würde   , aber es sollte doch schon etwas z'gleich sehn  

=> lieber zusammen biken


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2013)

Und aus so einem Gerüst kann man doch ganz prima einen Trialübungsparcour bauen


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt! Platz wär da....spotter auch.... 

Paßt auf: Mir fällt bald keine Ausrede ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (10. Juni 2013)

he..! bevor wir hier jetzt anfangen den "Kellenwurf" zu üben, sollten wir uns wieder nach Hohenems zu wenden.

-Datum fixieren
-Zimmer buchen
-Gerüst Termin verschieben


----------



## look kg 481 (15. Juni 2013)

In diesem SINNE:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10650688&postcount=111

*sage ich jetzt mal an*, dass wir den 2ten möglichen Termin nehmen.






Die B-Biker stossen dann evtl am Sonntag dazu oder der Samstag lässt sich "freischaufeln"

*Also 14/15 September.*

Buchen macht Ihr wieder selber, ok.

hier nochmal der Link von den Hotel in Hohenems

http://www.pension-hirschen.at/buchung/

Ich freu mich, erneut ....


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2013)

Hört sich gut an 
Dann ist Hipster auch wieder dabei 

Freue mich ebenfalls _erneut_!
 @LOOK: Ab jetzt Teller leer essen!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei, wenn das Angebot für R*****d-Fahrer noch gilt ,

und freu mich schon auf ein paar fetzige Trails.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## look kg 481 (15. Juni 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, wenn das Angebot für R*****d-Fahrer noch gilt ,
> 
> und freu mich schon auf ein paar fetzige Trails.
> 
> ...




KLASSE das freut mich! 

Ich denke eh dass die Bionicons in der Minderzahl sein werden.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Juni 2013)

Wie, alle Samstag morgends online?
Hat keiner einen Rasen zu mähen?

Thomas, du gehst jetzt mal raus und bereitest deine Hometrails
auf unsere Heimsuchung vor. 

Weißt schon, Anlieger schaufeln, Kicker shapen vielleicht ein paar Hühnerleitern ...

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich  bin Steine Klopfen (Frondienst) deshalb kann ich erst jetzt mitlesen. Sollte bei mir auch klappen. Bringe mein L***e mit.
Stephan


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Ich  bin Steine Klopfen (Frondienst) deshalb kann ich erst jetzt mitlesen. Sollte bei mir auch klappen. Bringe mein L***e mit.
> Stephan



Jetzt spart er auch schon an Gewicht an den Sternchen


----------



## b-biker (15. Juni 2013)

Kann leider Samstag unmöglich freischaufeln, ausser ich will nachher arbeitslos sein (40 Jähriges Firmenjubiläum wo alle mitzuhelfen haben :-( )  - Biken macht definitiv mehr Spass als Arbeiten, aber von irgend woher muss ja das liebe Geld für die coolen Weekends kommen... Aber wir sind am Sonntag mit von der Partie, wenn dies auch o.k. ist - besser als gar nicht  
PS: wir kommen mit 2 L********s, ohne an Gewicht gespart zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (17. Juni 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> In diesem SINNE:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Dann versuch ich nun meinen Arbeitseinsatz an diesem WoE abzutauschen...


----------



## Oigi (17. Juni 2013)

So, Zimmer ist gebucht und Bier für den Wetter- und Gripgott wird nachher gleich gekauft.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2013)

b-biker schrieb:


> Kann leider Samstag unmöglich freischaufeln, ausser ich will nachher arbeitslos sein (40 Jähriges Firmenjubiläum wo alle mitzuhelfen haben :-( )  - Biken macht definitiv mehr Spass als Arbeiten, aber von irgend woher muss ja das liebe Geld für die coolen Weekends kommen... Aber wir sind am Sonntag mit von der Partie, wenn dies auch o.k. ist - besser als gar nicht
> PS: wir kommen mit 2 L********s, ohne an Gewicht gespart zu haben



Sehr schade, daß es nicht schon abends klappt...aber vllt. ja zur AfterShowParty??



hipster schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich nun meinen Arbeitseinsatz an diesem WoE abzutauschen...



"Versuchen" reicht nicht => MACHEN!!



Oigi schrieb:


> So, Zimmer ist gebucht und Bier für den Wetter- und Gripgott wird nachher gleich gekauft.



sauber!!


----------



## sPiediNet (17. Juni 2013)

Zimmer gebucht @damage ...freust du dich jetzt so für uns? Oder jetzt doch dabei


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich für UNS, da ich ja nur den Termin im August nicht mitmachen kann.
Somit bin ich dabei....  
Ride-On-Chris + bubutz2000 kommen auch


----------



## sPiediNet (17. Juni 2013)

Super jetzt passt´s  
  @staubfresser ...sei ein Frühbucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (17. Juni 2013)

Gebucht hab ich , definitive Bestätigung steht noch aus... 

Morgen gibts hier 35 Grad, muss gleich mal checken wies mit dem Pegelstand hier vom Rhein und dessen Temperatur steht, dann gibts morgen vielleicht ein after-work-schwimmen


----------



## staubfresser (18. Juni 2013)

so, Bestätigung ist heute gekommen 
und die Vorfreude ist auch schon am Start


----------



## sPiediNet (18. Juni 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> so, Bestätigung ist heute gekommen
> und die Vorfreude ist auch schon am Start


Freuen wir uns nicht zu früh ...hinter den L*******s können wir wirklich nur noch "staubfressen" aber keine Angst, ...dies liegt nicht an den L*******s, sondern eher an den Fahrer


----------



## hipster (19. Juni 2013)

So. Auch ich habe ein Zimmer ergattern können  Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen finden, der für mich dann arbeitet...


----------



## staubfresser (20. Juni 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Freuen wir uns nicht zu früh ...hinter den L*******s können wir wirklich nur noch "staubfressen" aber keine Angst, ...dies liegt nicht an den L*******s, sondern eher an den Fahrer



du darfst aber nicht vergessen: wir waren zwar zusammen mit resibiker immer die letzten, aber auch die einzigen ohne panne! (look mal ausgenommen). das hat uns wenigstens die möglichkeit gegeben, jeweils wieder aufzuschliessen


----------



## sPiediNet (20. Juni 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> du darfst aber nicht vergessen: wir waren zwar zusammen mit resibiker immer die letzten, aber auch die einzigen ohne panne! (look mal ausgenommen). das hat uns wenigstens die möglichkeit gegeben, jeweils wieder aufzuschliessen



...ja dank resibiker´s GARMIN


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja, an der Pannenstatistik können wir noch arbeiten


----------



## staubfresser (20. Juni 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...ja dank resibiker´s GARMIN



stimmt


----------



## Resibiker (21. Juni 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...ja dank resibiker´s GARMIN



Danke für Die Blumen,

Leider werde ich dieses jahr nicht bei Euch sein können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da es für mich 5 stunden anfahrt sind also müsste ich 2 tage urlaub opfern.

An dem Wochenende findet hier in Luxemburg die "MTB Tour de Luxemburg"  statt! Dass ist eine 3 tägige organisierte MTB tour von Jugendherberge  zu Jugendherberge.Und da bin ich schon vorgemeldet


----------



## Resibiker (21. Juni 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...ja dank resibiker´s GARMIN



Danke für Die Blumen,

Leider werde ich dieses jahr nicht bei Euch sein können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da es für mich 5 stunden anfahrt sind also müsste ich 2 tage urlaub opfern.

An dem Wochenende findet hier in Luxemburg die "MTB Tour de Luxemburg"   statt! Dass ist eine 3 tägige organisierte MTB tour von Jugendherberge   zu Jugendherberge.Und da bin ich schon vorgemeldet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Wie kann ich einen doppelten Beitrag löchen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2013)

@resi: Sehr schade, auf einen so lustigen Chaoten im positivsten Sinn verzichten zu müssen.
Hoffentlich das nächste mal!
Wir werden deinen Akzent am Leben erhalten!
Viel Spaß bei deiner Tour


----------



## hipster (25. Juni 2013)

So Freunde. Alles im trockenen, *bin am Treffen definitiv dabei*! 

- Arbeitswochenende abgetauscht
- Zimmer gebucht (Reise schon am Freitag an 
- Vorfreude riesig


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2013)

Super, geil!!!

Freut mich riesig


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Juni 2013)

hipster schrieb:


> So Freunde. Alles im trockenen, *bin am Treffen definitiv dabei*!
> 
> - Arbeitswochenende abgetauscht
> - Zimmer gebucht (Reise schon am Freitag an
> - Vorfreude riesig


 

.. jetzt sind wir drei "CH"


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

du hast die b-bikers vergessen !!


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> du hast die b-bikers vergessen !!


 
Ich hatte die L********s nicht mit gezählt

Scherz ...ich wusste nicht, dass es *CH* sind!


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe!  

Die L********************************************e's sind wohl in der Überzahl


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe!
> 
> Die L********************************************e's sind wohl in der Überzahl


 
.......solange ich nicht geteert und gefedert biken muss


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mit Freibier läßt sich das wieder einrenken   
Wir werden uns schon wieder vertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (24. Juli 2013)

so leute, es wäre schön gewesen euch mal kennen zu lernen. aber ich habe mir letzte woche in leogang beide ellenbogen und das handgelenk gebrochen. eine op ist duch. die nächste kommt freitag. die genesung dauer wahrscheinlich ewig deshalb hoffe ich wenigstens zur nächsten saison wieder fit zu sein.

ich wünsche allen viel spaß, gutes wetter und nen gnädigen gripgott


----------



## look kg 481 (24. Juli 2013)

Ok, ich hab mir auch am Sonntag in Lenzerheide das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen, gehe aber davon aus das das bis dahin wieder geht


----------



## hipster (25. Juli 2013)

@Oigi & look kg 481: Gute Besserung! Gebt auf euch acht...


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2013)

Ach du schei$$e, das darf doch nicht wahr sein....

Was macht ihr denn?????

Oberste Priorität: KEINE STÜRZE!! KEINE VERLETZUNGEN!! NO RISK!!

Ok, kann immer blöd laufen, ich bin auch heilfroh, daß ich das Event heil überstanden habe.
 @Oigi: Sehr schade, sieh zu, daß alles gut verheilt.
 @LOOK: Oh man, hoffentlich bist bis dahin wieder fit!

@alltheothers: aufpassen!


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2013)

@ Oigi: 
Das klingt wirklich schlimm! Gute Besserung und einen guten Heilungsverlauf!
@ look:
Ebenfalls Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!

Und abgesehen von der momentan eingeschränkten Freizeit hat das hoffentlich keine Auswirkungen auf Euren Beruf und Lebensunterhalt!


----------



## Oigi (25. Juli 2013)

Dank Euch. Die Krankenkasse wird wohl einspringen müssen. Der Arbeitgeber zahlt 6 Wochen. Danach die Kasse 60%. Und Erholungsurlaub is auch gestorben . Wer weiß wofür die Pause gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (25. Juli 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach du schei$$e, das darf doch nicht wahr sein....
> 
> Was macht ihr denn?????
> 
> Oberste Priorität: KEINE STÜRZE!! KEINE VERLETZUNGEN!! NO RISK!!



Schreibt der der sein Rad hunderte Meter den Hang runterschmeisst.


----------



## staubfresser (25. Juli 2013)

mann mann mann, klingt ja übel  wünsch euch ebenfals gute und schnelle heilung!!!


----------



## sPiediNet (25. Juli 2013)

Ich mache gleich ein Krankenhaus Thread auf 

Oh je!!! Euch ebenfalls gute Genesung und passt gefälligst nächstes mal besser auf ...mehr Federweg, heisst nicht weicher landen


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Schreibt der der sein Rad hunderte Meter den Hang runterschmeisst.



 bin ja schon ruhig  ....

Hab's schon wieder vergessen  , du anscheinend noch net


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Juli 2013)

Wünsche euch beiden eine schnelle und gute genesung

Gruß Günter


----------



## Oigi (31. Juli 2013)

ist mit meinem tr250 passiert


----------



## sPiediNet (31. Juli 2013)

Oigi schrieb:


> ist mit meinem tr250 passiert


 
ich hätte jetzt gesagt ...mit einem RADON


----------



## Oigi (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## look kg 481 (31. Juli 2013)

den Sturz habe ich auch nicht mit einem Bionicon sondern meinem Commencal gemacht


----------



## bonzoo (31. Juli 2013)

hipster schrieb:


> Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
> Oder versucht hier ein Troll sein Glück...



Der Troll hat hier sogar Erfolg, da er leider nicht permanent ignoriert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. August 2013)

Countdown läuft


----------



## look kg 481 (16. August 2013)

Ach ja .... dem Schlüsselbein geht es wie man so schön sagt "den Umständen entsprechend" an Fahren kann ich momentan noch überhaupt nicht denken.

Noch sind´s ja 4 Wochen... schaun mer mal


----------



## damage0099 (16. August 2013)

*daumendrück*
Das wird schon, glaub mir


----------



## ZerOR3H (26. August 2013)

Hallo look kg 481,

wollte fragen ob man noch bei dem Klassentreffen dazu stoßen kann?


----------



## damage0099 (27. August 2013)

logisch!
Evt. Übernachtungs buchen, siehe vorige Posts 
Oigi musste stornieren, da ginge vllt was 

Hier nochmals:

Also 14/15 September.

Buchen macht Ihr wieder selber, ok.

hier nochmal der Link von den Hotel in Hohenems

http://www.pension-hirschen.at/buchung/


Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.
Es wird kein Rennen, und alles ganz gediegen  Wie immer eigentlich.....

Look hat alles abgecheckt, hier im Fred hat er die Strecke(n) gepostet 

Freue mich....

PS: Haben wir nicht eingeführt, daß Neulingen eins ausgeben müssen?


----------



## ZerOR3H (27. August 2013)

Nun erstmal gibt es ein Begrüßungs Trunk, oder?

Ok, check mal das Hotel morgen.
Aber Termin steht von meiner Seite.
Grobplanung usw., passt noch alles? 10.30 bei der Pension,...


----------



## look kg 481 (3. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Also ich kann vermelden, der Clavicula geht es wieder so gut, dass das Treffen stattfinden kann, so uns denn dieses Mal Petrus besser gewogen ist.

Detail zum WANN und WO genau poste ich dann ein paar Tage vorher.

T.


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2013)

Super  

Wer bringt eigentlich was mit?

"Was" => Luftpumpe(n), Dämpferpumpe, 2 Dutzend Schläuche, Ersatz-Sättel, Ersatz-Bionicon-Adapter, Ersatz-Rahmen, Ersatz-Schrauben, Ersatz-Schaltaugen, Ersatz- SchaltRÄDCHEN (NUR FÜR DIE NICHT-BIONICONÄSEN), NAVI für alle (damit sich keiner verfährt  und wieder paar hundert hm umsonst macht  , Ersatz-Reifen, Ersatz-Biere (falls die ausgehen  , ...........hab ich noch was vergessen?


----------



## hipster (3. September 2013)

...Sauerstoffzelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. September 2013)

Also das ist ja mal total unübersichtlich 

So dies hier zitieren und sich (oder andere) eintragen


Luftpumpe, Ride-on-Chris

Dämpferpumpe

2 Dutzend Schläuche, Ride-on-Chris (brauch ich aber alle für mich)

Ersatz-Sättel

Ersatz-Bionicon-Adapter

Ersatz-Rahmen

Ersatz-Schrauben, damage0099 hat so ziemlich alles dabei (bis M20)

Ersatz-Schaltaugen

Ersatz- SchaltRÄDCHEN  bubutz2000 hat glaub ich jetzt immer reichlich dabei

NAVI  

Ersatz-Reifen

Ersatz-Biere

Sauerstoffzelt, Hipster

Ride-on-Chris


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2013)

Ohje, dir kann man ja nix rechtmachen 
Ich verkopfe mich, und dann ists wieder nicht gut genug 
(Sicher muß ich unser Vid nochmals überarbeiten  ).

Aber diesmal nehm ich nicht wieder alles mit.
Letztes mal wollte keine Sau was von meinen 2kg mitgeschleiften Ersatzteilen  ... aber gibs zu: Es war schon beruhigend, mich deswegen dabei gehabt zu haben, gell?


----------



## ZerOR3H (5. September 2013)

Servus,

also endlich geschafft ein Hotel zu buchen.
Bin im Schiffle untergekommen. Nachdem es den Anschein hat, dass alle Bioniconesen den Hirschen belagern und dieser ausgebucht ist.

Hmm, bei der Packliste sollte man ja fast schon ein Ersatz B-Bike dabei haben. 

Aber keiner hat bisher an den Erste Hilfe Kasten (ein Pflaster) gedacht.


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2013)

Erste Hilfe = Schweizer Taschenmesser!
Also besser net fallen....wobei: Ich wollt schon immer mal was amputieren


----------



## ZerOR3H (5. September 2013)

dann zeihen wir also den roten track nicht nur auf unseren GPS.

Aber alles am multi tool.
Hmmm, ob da der richtige Imbus für unsere losen schrauben bei ist


----------



## Resibiker (6. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Resi du kamikazee! Ironwood  .......und ich dachte schon du fährst nur noch von Jugendherberge zu Jugendherberge ...Respekt und viel Glück für die Suche nach deinem Bike
> 
> Liebe Grüsse sPiediNet


 @sppiediNet,

klingt als würden wir eine Ebike tour um den Bodensee machen.
Danne hier mal die eckdaten von userer tour!

*175km und 3300hm aufwärts in 3 tagen.*
Und 880hm in einem stück wie am Schauinsland letztes jahr gibt es in Luxemburg nicht der Höchstgelegene punkt in Luxembourg liegt auf 549m also kans du dir ausmahlen wie oft mann in Luxembourg rauf und runter fahren muss um 3300hm zu bewältigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

Wir hatten auch 45678843356788 Pausen 

Dieses Jahr ists eh kompl entspannt


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. September 2013)

Um mal wieder konstruktiv zu werden:


Luftpumpe, Ride-on-Chris

Dämpferpumpe, Bubutz2000

2 Dutzend Schläuche, Ride-on-Chris (brauch ich aber alle für mich)

Ersatz-Sättel

Ersatz-Bionicon-Adapter

Ersatz-Rahmen

Ersatz-Schrauben, damage0099 hat so ziemlich alles dabei (bis M20)

Ersatz-Schaltaugen

Ersatz- SchaltRÄDCHEN  bubutz2000

NAVI  

Ersatz-Reifen

Ersatz-Biere

Sauerstoffzelt, Hipster

1. Hilfe-Täschchen bubutz2000


freue mich schon!
S.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. September 2013)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @_spp_iediNet,
> 
> klingt als würden wir eine Ebike tour um den Bodensee machen.



war nicht böse gemeint .....ich meine nur, dass andere in deinem Alter wirklich das Ebike bevorzugen und DU baust dir noch ein Ironwood für den Bikeparkfinde ich echt cool. Ich hoffe du bist nächtes Jahr wieder dabei
LG sPiediNet


----------



## look kg 481 (8. September 2013)

SO!

Dieses mal scheint uns ja der Wettergott etwas mehr gewogen zu sein. 
Aber nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben.

Bitte tragt doch in den *NEUEN doodle* ein wie es gehen wird.
(Wer kommt wann an /Freitag noch Was machen Abends?)

http://www.doodle.com/ucurr8fya3n4ru6q


Treffpunkt für die TOUR Abfahrt ist der Vorplatz von Hotel Hirschen! *10:30 Uhr AuF DEM RAD*


Zu den geplanten Touren:

Samstag

Sonntag müssen wir mal sehen, es gib verschieden Möglichkeiten....

Es reichen Knie Protektoren und wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will,  Ellenbogen.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## damage0099 (8. September 2013)

Bitte doodle't nochmal alle auf Look's gepostetem Link oben, um für abends etwas reservieren zu können


----------



## Resibiker (9. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> war nicht böse gemeint .....ich meine nur, dass andere in deinem Alter wirklich das Ebike bevorzugen und DU baust dir noch ein Ironwood für den Bikeparkfinde ich echt cool. Ich hoffe du bist nächtes Jahr wieder dabei
> LG sPiediNet



Kahm auch nicht böse an
Nächtes Jahr ...
Könten wir es auch umgekehrt machen, ihr komt nach Luxemburg und wir fahren gemeinsahm von Jugendherberge zu jugenherberge


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2013)

Miss Votec hat auch noch nicht bestätigt


----------



## sPiediNet (11. September 2013)

@LOOK
Was meint das Wetter? Hast du ein verlässlicher Wetterbericht für deine Gegend?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2013)

Hallo Mr. Kaputtnix 
Jawoll, habe mich sofort für Samstag eingetragen, mit Sonntag ist es noch nicht sicher, da wir beruflich vor der Messe Friedrichshafen wirklich viel zu tun haben.
Freu mich schon auf Samstag, wo geht da eigentlich der Lift hoch... 
Wer trägt mein Ironwood hoch...


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2013)

Denke für So müssen wir noch etwas beten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Kaputtnix



Hahaha   

Ich suche auch noch nen Sherpa 

Das bischen kommen wir schon hoch, haben ja keine Eile und sind nicht auf der Flucht 

Ach komm, den Sonntag reißt' auch noch, solange das Wetter noch "so" gut ist


----------



## sPiediNet (11. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> .....das Wetter noch "so" gut ist


 
Der erste der gutes Wetter ankündigt, ist auch dafür verantwortlich
Noch eine Frage "OT" ..kann ich meine Knieschoner in der Waschmaschine waschen habe gestern festgestellt ...die stinken wie Sau


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Der erste der gutes Wetter ankündigt, ist auch dafür verantwortlich
> Noch eine Frage "OT" ..kann ich meine Knieschoner in der Waschmaschine waschen habe gestern festgestellt ...die stinken wie Sau



hehe,

Knieschoner: Hartschale mitwaschen, wenn sie nicht rauszunehmen sind, Sas-Tec etc. MUSS raus.
Die sind i.d.R. innen mit Klett zu und somit zum rausnehmen 

PS: Gute Idee 

PS_2: Im Bike-Urlaub wurden sie öfters im Wäscheservice gewaschen wie zuhause


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2013)

Ich wage Dir ja kaum zu widersprechen, aber ich wasche meine SasTec-Schoner immer komplett in der Waschmaschine incl. Schleudern!
Was meinst Du schadet dem Spezialschaum? Das Waschmittel?


----------



## damage0099 (11. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich wage Dir ja kaum zu widersprechen, aber ich wasche meine SasTec-Schoner immer komplett in der Waschmaschine incl. Schleudern!
> Was meinst Du schadet dem Spezialschaum? Das Waschmittel?



Was genau schadet...hm, keine Ahnung.
Ich weiß nur, daß draufstand (ja, ab und zu lese ich das sogar  ):
"SAS-Tec muß beim waschen rausgenommen werden".

Vllt. wird das Matieral angegriffen.
Ich glaube schon, daß es mit dem Waschmittel zu tun hat.

Dafür sind mir meine schweineteuren Dinger zu schade 

Kurz rausnehmen ist aber auch kein Problem und in paar sec erledigt.

PS: Warum willst dein Trial wieder verchecken?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2013)

Da ich auch Motorradklamotten waschen muß, laß ich die Protektoren mit Ausnahme der Rückenteile immer drin. Bis jetzt keine Schädigungen zu sehen.

Wegen die Trialrades, ich habe viel zu viele Räder und die am wenigsten benutzten sollen/dürfen weg.


----------



## sPiediNet (11. September 2013)

O.K. ...SAS-Tec, D3O bei 661, etc. rausnehmen. Danke


----------



## look kg 481 (11. September 2013)

Wetter:
http://www.wetter.de/oesterreich/wetter-hohenems-18134388/wetterprognose.html

schaut gut aus ....

IRONWOOD.. au weh ... das wird dauern bis das oben ist ;-)


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2013)

Dann mache ich eben mit Resibiker eine JH-Tour auf den Ironwoods!
Bääh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (11. September 2013)

naja Du kannst ja schon um 9 losfahren dann treffen wir uns oben ...baaaeeehhh

;-)


----------



## damage0099 (12. September 2013)

Also ich häng mich gern an die hinterste Gruppe  und mach den Lumpensammler 
 @Sonntagsanreiser:

Bitte gebt Look noch eure Handy-Nummer, da wir den Sonntag nach Absprache machen, je nach Lust und Laune


----------



## sPiediNet (12. September 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Wetter:
> http://www.wetter.de/oesterreich/wetter-hohenems-18134388/wetterprognose.html
> 
> schaut gut aus ....


 
...du solltest besser einen "Öhi" mit langem Bart und Jahrgang vor 1920 wegen dem Wetter fragen


----------



## damage0099 (12. September 2013)

Sehe ich schlecht, oder ist der So eher bescheiden??

@alle Teilnehmer: Falls man sich verliert etc. oder verspätet => Handy-Nr. an Look wäre wohl sinnvoll, odrrr?


----------



## sPiediNet (12. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> *Sehe ich schlecht, oder ist der So eher bescheiden??*


 
...sagt unser Wetter verantwortlicher

an der Formulierung der Wetterprognosen musst du noch ein bisschen arbeiten ....aber das wird schon noch


----------



## damage0099 (12. September 2013)

nana  fällt dieses Jahr in Look's Zugehörigkeit  
Er wird das schon schaukeln....sonst gehen wir sonntags halt saufen!
Oder wollt ihr euch etwa dreckig machen?
Oder eure Räder?
Geht ja garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZerOR3H (12. September 2013)

Servus,

nun treffen wir uns mal und dann sieht man weiter.
Wir müssen halt mal für alle Fälle Regenkleidung mitnehmen.
Aber das Bier am Ende schmeckt dann doppelt so gut.


----------



## sPiediNet (12. September 2013)

ZerOR3H schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nun treffen wir uns mal und dann sieht man weiter.
> Wir müssen halt mal für alle Fälle Regenkleidung mitnehmen.
> Aber das Bier am Ende schmeckt dann doppelt so gut.



Wir sind so was von beinharten Mädels ...hallo Votec Toxund Kerle ....so ein paar Tropfen können uns nicht einschüchtern. Und das Bier schmeckt uns vor der Tour genau so gut


----------



## Votec Tox (13. September 2013)

Morgen haben wir wohl noch etwas Sonne 
Protektoren gewaschen, Rad geputzt, Schrauben nachgezogen (die am Bionicon ), es kann losgehen! 
Ich hoffe unser Reiseveranstalter "look kg 481" föhnt Heute schon mal die Trails, damit nichts schmutzig wird


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. September 2013)

Na ja, ob Look da heute noch dazu kommt? 

Meist ist ja so spontan der Akku nicht geladen 

Ich für meinen Fall montiere lieber mal die Baron 

Bis bald
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Fall montiere lieber mal die Baron



 na dann nimm lieber noch ein paar Ersatzflicken mit 
Meine Tubeless-Dinger hast ja alle schon aufgebraucht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. September 2013)

Meinst du ich sollte lieber FAs aufziehen? 

Obwohl letztes Jahr im Schwarzwald hatte ich glaube ich mit FA platt. 

Was also tun. Noch jemand nen Tipp?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## staubfresser (13. September 2013)

ich pack auf jeden fall noch ne extrapackung fluppen ein für die pannenpausen 

bis jetzt (seit 2 jahren drauf) halten meine fatal-berts mit milch bestens, ich hoffe das ändert sich nicht dieses wochenende... (ich fahr halt auch ne ecke zahmer wie ihr materialmordende horde )


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Meinst du ich sollte lieber FAs aufziehen?
> 
> Obwohl letztes Jahr im Schwarzwald hatte ich glaube ich mit FA platt.
> 
> ...



ich hätt noch nen kaputten daheim


----------



## bubutz2000 (13. September 2013)

ich würde mal meine abgefahrenen Muddy Marys drauflassen...


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2013)

ok, dann komme ich mit meinen abgefahrenen, kaputten FlatAlberts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (13. September 2013)

Ich komme mit meinen ONZA Ibex (immer noch) oder einen FA Front am Hinterrad ...hält gut im Schlamm

Fall jemand fotografieren sein Hobby nennt, ..ist sie oder er herzlich eingeladen unser Weekend bildlich festzuhalten. Aber bitte nicht mit i-Phone oder so


----------



## Gpunkt (13. September 2013)

Hallo, ich bringe meine Kamera mit und werde das Wochenende Bildlich festhalten. Noch eine kleine Überraschung hab ich auch noch, ich habe alle neuen Teile an meinem Alva montiert so das jeder vor allem die Gabel mal Testen kann.

freu mich auf morgen Gruß Günter


----------



## staubfresser (13. September 2013)

angebot ohne widerspruch angenommen! 

eigentlich hätte ich ja erwartet, dass bionicon mit allen testrädern vorbeikommt und wir dann im gegenzug mit unsere erfahrungen das forum überschwemmen ;-)

freu mich auch extrem aufs wochenende


----------



## sPiediNet (13. September 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bringe meine Kamera mit und werde das Wochenende Bildlich festhalten. Noch eine kleine Überraschung hab ich auch noch, ich habe alle neuen Teile an meinem Alva montiert so das jeder vor allem die Gabel mal Testen kann.
> 
> freu mich auf morgen Gruß Günter


 
Danke Günter ...so müssen wir nicht immer ruhig stehen bleiben wenn wir fotografiert werden


----------



## staubfresser (13. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also ich häng mich gern an die hinterste Gruppe  und mach den Lumpensammler
> @Sonntagsanreiser:
> 
> Bitte gebt Look noch eure Handy-Nummer, da wir den Sonntag nach Absprache machen, je nach Lust und Laune



dann wirds ja langsam richtig eng im verfolgerfeld 

das mit den nummern wär ja allgemein keine verkehrte idee, mach ich gleich noch, sonst muss ich dann ständig wieder dich anrufen, wenn wir die falsche abzweigung erwischt haben...


----------



## hipster (13. September 2013)

Also ich bin schon mal im Hirschen. Mal schauen ob mein Vorsprung reicht...


----------



## ZerOR3H (13. September 2013)

Als dann,

fast fertig, bin immer am grübeln was mit zu nehmen.
Bike kann ich nicht vergessen, is scho verladen (auf nummer sicher).

Dann sieht man sich morgen in aller frische.


----------



## Oigi (14. September 2013)

Ich lese ja schon ein bißchen wehmütig mit. Aber dann nächstes Jahr... Viel Spaß und bleibt alle heile


----------



## sPiediNet (14. September 2013)

Oigi schrieb:


> Ich lese ja schon ein bißchen wehmütig mit. Aber dann nächstes Jahr... Viel Spaß und bleibt alle heile



Hallo Ogi, erster Tag ohne grössere Pannen ...und der spass Faktor
ist riesig ..wir trinken ein Bier für dich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. September 2013)

So,
das Treffen 2013 ist vorbei...

Ich hoffe, es sind alle wieder gut heimgekommen.

Wider Erwarten hielt das Wetter und wir blieben (von oben!) trocken.

Ein riesengroßes Dankeschön nochmals an LookKg483 für das organisieren und guiden, ebenfalls an seinen Kumpel M***e (dessen Nick ich nicht kenne).

Ich möchte garnicht wissen, was Look mit dem Wettergott für einen Deal abgeschlossen hat 

Es war meiner Meinung nach das beste Treffen bisher....Trails vom Feinsten, alles was das Herz begehrt 


Für die größte Überraschung sorgten unsere bärenstarken Damen, die sich größten Respekt verschafft haben: 3x  hoch!!!

Und Danke an alle, die wieder bzw. neu dabei waren!

Es war super lustig und ich hoffe, daß es auch nächstes Jahr wieder ein Treffen gibt, bei dem ich euch alle wiedersehe 

An DIESES Treffen werde ich mich noch sehr lange erinnern, das ist sicher!

Jungs und Mädels: Ihr wart echt klasse 

Detaillierter Kurzbericht kommt noch von Look 

LG Damage mit 2 i  


PS: Lt. Google klingen meine Bauchschmerzen rasch ab, Ursache war wohl tagelanges, exzessives Lachen


----------



## Votec Tox (15. September 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an!
Es war einfach klasse, obwohl ich ja leider nur den ersten Tag mitfahren konnte und Heute fleißig arbeiten durfte.
Aber der Samstag war einfach wunderschön, abwechslungsreiche Trails, für die wir immerhin 1280 Hm raufgekurbelt haben.
Vielen Dank "Look", freue mich auf die Bilder und bestimmt hattet Ihr Heute auch noch viel Spaß!


----------



## ZerOR3H (15. September 2013)

Servus,

damage, du hast wiedermal alles genau richtig beschrieben.
Schließe mich dem nur an.
Von Anfang bis Ende Perfekt gewesen.
LookKg483 - super

Ihr seid eine super Truppe.
Wenn wieder was geplant wird, bin ich sofort wieder dabei.

So schö wars:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63020

Grüße


----------



## sPiediNet (15. September 2013)

Servus,

ich war geigentlich schon lange im Bett ...wen wundert´s aber die Gedanken an das tolle Weekend haben mich nicht ruhen lassen.
Auch von meiner Seite, herzlichen Dank an alle die dafür gesorgt haben, dass wieder einmal ein sooo geiles Weekend zustande gekommen ist @_LOOK_Kg483 ganz speziellen Dank ...es geht halt nicht´s über einen Lokalguide...so, ich leg mich jetzt wieder hin und träume von den tollen Trail´s

LG sPiediNet ...(Nachtschwärmer)


----------



## berkel (15. September 2013)

Schö is' gsi!

Freut mich, dass euch die Trails heute gefallen haben. Dabei waren die eigentlich nur wegen der schlechten Wettervorhersage als Notlösung gedacht.


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

Ah, "berkel" heißt er 

Recht hast: Schö is gsi! 

hier meine Fotos:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/6MFnxZNSeU

(Zerohero's hab ich auch gleich reingezogen  ).

Wer sie auch zu mir hochladen will => gerne 
 @sPiediNet:  ..... jaja, die beiden schweizer "Night-Rider"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeanette_Bionic (16. September 2013)

vielen dank für ein perfektes WOchenende,


----------



## staubfresser (16. September 2013)

da kann ich mich auch nur anschliessen, hat riesigen spass gemacht mit euch!!!   nochmals danke auch an die guides und besenwagen   freu mich schon auf nächstes mal


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Schankedön für die vielen Trailzuckerl
die wir verkosten durften

 @LOOK super Planung und Wetterbestellung.

(für die Daheimgebliebenen: am 2ten Tag letzte Tropfen beim morgendlichen Aufsitzen und dann wieder erste beim Verladen der Bikes)

      

 @berkel, super Notlösungen die wir da runter sind 

      

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Wer noch nicht hat, bitte unterschreiben und weiterleiten (s.u.)


----------



## berkel (16. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> @berkel, super Notlösungen die wir da runter sind


Ich finde die Trails ja auch _oifach goil_! Aber ich kenne jemanden dem es nur Spaß macht wenn er den halben Trail runter tragen muss .


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

@Gpunkt, kann man auf den Bildern erkennen ob damage
die Treppen im Spitzkehrenmassaker sauber gefahren ist?

Nur interessehalber 

 @damage, nichts für ungut 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gpunkt (16. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> @_Gpunkt_, kann man auf den Bildern erkennen ob damage
> die Treppen im Spitzkehrenmassaker sauber gefahren ist?
> 
> Nur interessehalber
> ...


 
Hallo Chriss, kann man gut erkennen tut mir leid!

Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Wo kann man das sehen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gpunkt (16. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wo kann man das sehen?
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


 
An den Bildern die ich vieleicht heute Abend einstelle


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

Dann mach das bitte, sonst kann der kleine Chris nicht schlafen


----------



## TheBlues (16. September 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> . Noch eine kleine Überraschung hab ich auch noch, ich habe alle neuen Teile an meinem Alva montiert so das jeder vor allem die Gabel mal Testen kann.


 
Na, ihr hattet ja wohl n tolles Wochenende 
Die Bilder sehen jedenfalls gut aus !!

Kann schon jemand was zur neuen Gabel(kartusche) sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (16. September 2013)

Falls es außer "G." noch jemanden interessiert hier ein paar Infos zu meinem 1x10 Antrieb (Fotos in meinem Album):

- Kettenblatt: Works Components 32z (dick/dünn Zähne wie bei XX1 - gibt es auch noch von anderen Anbietern)

- Kette: Standard 10-fach

-Kassette: Shimano XT 10-fach 11-36 mit 42er Ritzel von User "mirfe" (siehe Thread mit weiteren Infos: XX1 Alternativen - DIY). Dazu muss man das vorhandene 17er Ritzel entfernen und hat dann einen relativ großen Übersetzungssprung von 15z auf 19z (kann man mit einem 16z Ersatzritzel etwas angleichen).

- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow+ 10-fach mid cage. Es geht wohl auch mit Sram Type 2 Schaltwerken. Ältere Shimano oder Sram Schaltwerke schaffen das 42er Ritzel nicht.
Problem: je nach Schaltaugenposition kann es Probleme geben. Ich musst für eine vernünftige Funktion den Anschlag am Shadow Ausleger modifizieren (Entfernen + Gewinde für einen Schraubenanschlag).

Ich fahre jetzt seit 1-1/2 Jahren mit einem 1x10 Antrieb. Letztes Jahr am 26" mit 32 vorn und 11-36 hinten. Jetzt am 29er (ja, ist tatsächlich ein 29er auch wenn es unter mir nicht so aussieht ) mit 32 vorn und 11-42 hinten (ein 30er Kettenblatt würde besser passen, geht aber auf einer Standardkurbel nicht).
Bei Touren wie am WE komme ich mit der Übersetzung problemlos zurecht. Wenn es länger sehr steil bergauf geht braucht man halt Gewöhnung und Kondition. Wenn es richtig steil wird schiebe ich aber eh lieber. Super ist halt der Wegfall des Umwerfers (+ Zug und Trigger) und des Schaltens links! Mit dem dick/dünn Kettenblatt und dem gedämpften Schaltwerk braucht man keine Kettenführung (ich bin damit auch in Lenzerheide die BikeAttack-/DH-Strecke runter geschruppt ohne Kettenabfaller).
Allerdings würde bzw. werde ich auf eine XX1 Gruppe umsteigen, da ist dann alles aufeinander abgestimmt und man hat noch eine etwas größere Bandbreite mit dem 10er Ritzel. Leider gibt es auf absehbare Zeit keinen XD-Freilaufkörper (notwendig für die XX1 Kassette) für meine Chris King Nabe.


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> Na, ihr hattet ja wohl n tolles Wochenende
> Die Bilder sehen jedenfalls gut aus !!
> 
> Kann schon jemand was zur neuen Gabel(kartusche) sagen?



Also ich hab mich mal draufgesetzt und bin ein verblocktes Stück runtergeshreddert:

Es fluppt in der Tat sehr gut 

Allerdings saß ich auf seinem 180er Alva, Sag war für mein Gewicht etwas sehr viel.
Aber es fuhr sich super.

Ob es einem 1000 Euro wert ist.....

Ich wollte mir den Dämpfer (für hinten  ) gönnen, aber der Preis hält mich (noch?) ab!

Hier die Preise von der Bionicon-HP:

 Hier noch die Preise:



Luftkartuschen 160/180: 199

Dämpfungskartuschen 160/180: 229

Magura Dämpfer: 349

Bionicon-Adapter für Magura Dämpfer: 169

Vollaluminium Lenkerknopf: 69

Leitungskit komplett (3 Leitungen): 34,90

Leitungskit nur für Knopf (2 Leitungen): 19,90

Komplettkit von G2 (Luft- und Dämpfungskartusche + Adapter + Magura Dämpfer + Knopf + Leitungen + Montage): 999

Gabelkit G2 (Luft- und Dämpfungskartusche + Knopf + Leitungen + Montage): 499

G1 Gabelkit (wie Gabelkit G2 + 15mm Casting mit Gravilube): 650

Komplettkit von G1 (wie Komplettkit von G2 + 15mm Casting mit Gravilube): 1150 




 @berkel:
Beeindruckendes Setup! War gestern schon baff!

Wie sieht es denn auf dem letzten Bild aus, wenn dein Dämpfer durchschlägt?
Geht das Schaltwerk soo weit mit? Muß ja wohl.....oder fährst du auch so bockhart wie ich?


----------



## TheBlues (16. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich mal draufgesetzt und bin ein verblocktes Stück runtergeshreddert:
> 
> Es fluppt in der Tat sehr gut
> 
> ...


 
also wenn ich das richtig versteh, brauch ich für ne G2 ja nur die dämpfungskartusche (229,-) ?!
oder seh ich das falsch?
hat die schon jemand in ner 160er gabel?


mit dem hinterbau bin ich soweit eigentlich zufrieden.
oder ist der unterschied zum magura-dämpfer so gross, dass sich die investition wirklich lohnt ?

der neue bionicon-knopf ist ja eher was kosmetisches, kommt aber bestimmt irgendwann ans bike.


----------



## berkel (16. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn auf dem letzten Bild aus, wenn dein Dämpfer durchschlägt?
> Geht das Schaltwerk soo weit mit? Muß ja wohl.....oder fährst du auch so bockhart wie ich?


Ja, das passt. Ich länge die Kette immer in voll eingefederter Position ab.

Beim Fahrwerkssetup behauptet man, dass ich langsam weich/alt werde, weil die Federung jetzt doch einfedert wenn man sich drauf setzt . Ein Kumpel beim Probedrücken an meinem alten Bike: "Da ist jetzt der Lockout drin?", Ich: "Ähh, neee, die Gabel hat gar keinen Lockout."


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> also wenn ich das richtig versteh, brauch ich für ne G2 ja nur die dämpfungskartusche (229,-) ?!
> oder seh ich das falsch?
> hat die schon jemand in ner 160er gabel?
> 
> ...



Also wenn du die Gabel upgraden willst, brauchst du:

Luftkartuschen 160/180: 199

Dämpfungskartuschen 160/180: 229

=430Euro

Bionicon empfiehlt auf jeden Fall, vorne beides zu tauschen, macht anders auch keinen Sinn.
Ebenfalls (sagen sie) sollte im selben Zug der Dämpfer mitgetauscht werden, da er auf die Gabel-Elemente abgestimmt ist.


Ich für meinen Fall beschäftige mich nochmals intensiv mit meinem Hinterbau (  ) => da ist noch Optimierungsbedarf!
Eigentlich deutlich zu hart / zuviel Druck, andererseits schlägt er bei kleinsten Hüpfern fast durch 
Morgen heißt das Motto "Setup-Tour" 


Tja, erhältlich ist wohl ab sofort alles 


Bin auf die ersten Reviews (der 160er) gespannt.

GPunkt meinte, daß der Unterschied spez. am 160er Alva deutlich(er) zu spüren ist (als beim 180er)...

Würde mich interessieren, was du machst....kannst auch gern ne PN schreiben 




berkel schrieb:


> Ja, das passt. Ich länge die Kette immer in voll eingefederter Position ab.
> 
> Beim Fahrwerkssetup behauptet man, dass ich langsam weich/alt werde, weil die Federung jetzt doch einfedert wenn man sich drauf setzt . Ein Kumpel beim Probedrücken an meinem alten Bike: "Da ist jetzt der Lockout drin?", Ich: "Ähh, neee, die Gabel hat gar keinen Lockout."



  

Kommt mir bekannt vor 
Wenn Chris auf meinem Bock sitzt, fühlt er sich wie auf nem HT mit Starrgabel (wobei es jetzt besser ist  ), mir wurde sogar unterstellt, ich würde nur mit 100mm Federweg fahren   

Das Schaltwerk sieht dennoch "sehr gestreckt" aus.
Coole Kombi 
Ich käme damit nirgends hoch...brauche ich doch 20-34 minimum  und komme vorne ständig auf allen 3 Kettenblättern rum 

Vielleicht sollte ich hier auch mal versuchen, zu optimieren


----------



## look kg 481 (16. September 2013)

was geht hier ab, Malte auf Missions Kurs?


----------



## Gpunkt (16. September 2013)

Servus, möchte auch meine Begeisterung von dem Wochenende preis geben, hat super viel Spaß gemacht und wieder mal durch das Hobby Biken klasse Leute kennengelernt Natürlich besonderen Dank auch an Thomas und Malte

Ich kenne mich mit Dropbox und so nicht aus deshalb hier die Bilderflut









unsere zwei tapferen Ladys klasse gefahren



















































Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal, aber als nächstes Besuch ich die Jungs von dr Alb Gruß Günter


----------



## Votec Tox (16. September 2013)

Das sind ja mal richtig gute Photos! 
Ich kann es nur wiederholen, es hat soviel Spaß gemacht!

(@Berkel: an meinen Fremdfabrikatrad (26 Zoll) fahre ich auch 1-10, vorn ein 32er plus Kettenführung und hinten 11-36. Paßt für unsere Bodenseehügellandschaft perfekt.)


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. September 2013)

Bin etwas spät dran. Den ganzen Tag Stress im Geschäft. Aber die Bilder heben wieder meine Stimmung. Profis vor und hinter der Kamera!
Es gibt kaum etwas Schöneres als in so einer Gruppe das Wochenende zu verbringen. Nochmal!

Liebe Grüsse

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (16. September 2013)

Das sieht auf jeden Fall nach Spaß aus. Ich versuche mal nächstes Jahr heile zu bleiben...ach ich kann ja sowieso erst nächsten Sommer wieder starten.


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wo kann man das sehen?
> 
> Ride on
> Chris





Gpunkt schrieb:


> An den Bildern die ich vieleicht heute Abend einstelle



Er drückte ab, bevor ich das Vorderrad rübergwaldierte 
  @Gpunkt: Super Fotos 

"Einige" sollten bis zum nächsten mal aber noch an ihrer Lächel-Technik feilen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Nie und nimmer hast du das noch rübergezogen 

         

Du stehst ja schon unterhalb der ersten Stufe

         

Ride trotzdem on
Chris


----------



## Gpunkt (16. September 2013)

Sorry, hab ein paar Bilder vergessen zum Thema lachen













Also geht docj mit dem Lächlen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Ja das passt. 

So muss das aussehen. 

  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## sPiediNet (16. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @_Gpunkt_: Super Fotos



was für tolle Fotos

aber mal ehrlich, unsere Mädels sind absolut am Fotogensten und haben auf alle Fälle mehr Karisma als "SilviXX2nataschXhirn" (name(n) von der Red. geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nie und nimmer hast du das noch rübergezogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 Smiley weniger hätt's auch getan 
Du traust mir auch garnix zu 
Aber kein Fußfehler 



Gpunkt schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ein paar Bilder vergessen zum Thema lachen
> Also geht doch mit dem Lächlen



Sauber!! 



sPiediNet schrieb:


> was für tolle Fotos
> 
> aber mal ehrlich, unsere Mädels sind absolut am Fotogensten und haben auf alle Fälle mehr Karisma als SilviX2natach (name(n) von der Red. geändert



Du hast absolut recht 

Ich muß immer noch lachen.....       

Der Night-Reiner ääääh die Nightrider


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Der Beweis





Danke Günter 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gpunkt (16. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nie und nimmer hast du das noch rübergezogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Chris, mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als den Beweis zu liefern

so sieht das bei Roland aus














und so sieht das bei mir aus 





und so sieht das bei dir aus





so Chriss jetzt hammer dr scheiß


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Entlarvt.

Schwarz auf weiß 

Danke für die Bilder 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

Das letzte ist mein neuer Desktophintergrund in 26" an beiden Bildschirmen, zuhaus und @ work


----------



## ZerOR3H (16. September 2013)

Super Bilder, coole Action.
Wenn man das alles anschaut, geht das ganze WE nochmal revue.

Und den Bike Smile haben die Mädles für sich patentiert.
Staubi hats versucht aber nur fast hinbekommen. 
So locker und lässig siehts noch need aus.


----------



## sPiediNet (16. September 2013)

solange das BC Weekend Adrenalin wirkt, könnten wir uns mit dem Gedanken an ein Winter Spezial rantasten ..ob über die Pisten von Schnee Bar zu Schnee Bar heizen oder eine Skitour mit mord´s gaudi in der Berghütte oder Schlittel Plausch ...egal, falls jemand einen Vorschlag hat oder seine Kontakte aktivieren möchte, ....wie währs????????


----------



## damage0099 (16. September 2013)

@Gpunkt: Deine Cam ist echt der Hammer!
Super Bilder  , super Farben


----------



## ZerOR3H (16. September 2013)

Stimm ich zu.
Was nimmst du für Einstellwerte?

Winter special, mal Schnee Biken?
Da sieht man wenigstens nicht an der Fahrweise wieviele Schnee Bars man schon hinter sich hat (immer wie Kuh auf Glatteis).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ... oder eine Skitour mit mord´s gaudi in der Berghütte oder Schlittel Plausch ...egal, falls jemand einen Vorschlag hat oder seine Kontakte aktivieren möchte, ....wie währs????????


Prima Idee, Skitour immer gern, wobei wenn das nicht alle machen, könnten wir doch zusammen zur Fearnada zum biken:
http://www.fearnada.ch/index.php/archives/bilder-fearnada-2013-tag#more-585

oder zur Morning Flowride
http://www.davos.ch/bergbahnen/winter/parsenn/morning-flow-ride.html

Danach kann man dann noch zusammen Skifahren oder in der Hütte hocken oder Beides


----------



## sPiediNet (16. September 2013)

Ich finde, eine Skitour währe einmal was ganz anderes. Jeder Biker der auf Skiern stehen kann ist auch touren tauglich ...zumindest bergauf wir müssen ja nicht gerade Freefall mässig den Berg runter ...wir guiden uns gegenseitig und haben einfach Fun. Die Ausrüstung kann man mieten.


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

ZerOR3H schrieb:


> Was nimmst du für Einstellwerte?



siehe Exif-Daten 

edith: oh, leer


----------



## hipster (17. September 2013)

So Freunde. Nun ist auch der letzte im Ziel . Ich möchte mich auch bei look bedanken. Grossartige Tour am Samstag. Zu meinen besten Zeiten hätte ich die sicher in vollen Zügen genossen .

Am Sonntag habe ich ja dann Forfait gegeben. Bin noch nicht soweit, um mit euch durch die Wildnis zu knallen. Arbeite dran...

Also von mir ein Servus und Danke!


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

Bist du heimGERADELT? 

Wünsch Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß und Erfolg beim "dran-arbeiten"  

PS: Bin dir noch 'n Bier schuldig


----------



## staubfresser (17. September 2013)

hey, sind wirklich klasse Bilder!  ich will mehr davon  sind die anderen nix geworden? da fehlen doch noch ein paar zb von der wurzelpassage, oder nicht?
ich hoffe, ich kann dann nächstes jahr auch wieder beide tage mittun. wie sich gestern beim arzt rausstellte, war wirklich nicht nur der nightride dran schuld  - hab ne chondromalazie (gelenkknorpelerweichung) vor 20 jahren diagnostiziert bekommen, die nun scheinbar wieder probleme macht, kombiniert mit ner schleimbeutelentzündung. kann man sich die neue druckstufen- und die luftkartusche eigentlich auch ins knie einbauen lassen?


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

Oh, dann gute Besserung!

(Oder liegts an den Nebenwirkungen der Drogen, die du dir vllt. in der Boooooohrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr noch eingeworfen hast bzw. hast einwerfen lassen   ???)

Ja, am Tag 2 hast noch richtig was verpasst! 

PS: Bilder von meiner dropbox hast gesehen?
Habe mal alle hier geposteten reingeschmissen, kannst mit 1 klick je als zip runterladen


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

Hätte ne Frage bzw. ne Bitte:

Könnte mal jemand mit ner 160er und ner 180er Gabel (genau) messen, wieviel Federweg tatsächlich geht (Gabel)?

Wenig Luftdruck, Downhill-Stellung, O-Ring (oder Fettrand ) an Abstreifer runterschieben, dann komplett einfedern.

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## TheBlues (17. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hätte ne Frage bzw. ne Bitte:
> 
> Könnte mal jemand mit ner 160er und ner 180er Gabel (genau) messen, wieviel Federweg tatsächlich geht (Gabel)?
> 
> ...


 
Hab das mass jetzt nicht im kopf, aber wenn ich die luft ablasse, kann ich die gabel bis ca 1cm unter die ringe unterhalb der brücke zusammenschieben (müssten ziemlich genau 16cm sein).
falls benötigt, kann ich aber heut abend mal nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> Hab das mass jetzt nicht im kopf, aber wenn ich die luft ablasse, kann ich die gabel bis ca 1cm unter die ringe unterhalb der brücke zusammenschieben (müssten ziemlich genau 16cm sein).
> falls benötigt, kann ich aber heut abend mal nachmessen.



Also wenn du genau nachmessen könntest, wär ich dir sehr dankbar


----------



## staubfresser (17. September 2013)

drogen? wasn das schon wieder?!  nene, ich fress bloss staub... sind wahrscheinlich ablagerungen davon in den knien.

dropbox hatte ich bereits gesehen, danke noch dafür! von Gpunkt müssten noch mehr bilder rum sein; gerade eben vom wurzelabschnitt, wo er sich auf die lauer gelegt hatte. 

ich kann heute abend bei meinem alva 160 g2 auch mal nachmessen wieviel federweg rauskommt.


----------



## Gpunkt (17. September 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> drogen? wasn das schon wieder?!  nene, ich fress bloss staub... sind wahrscheinlich ablagerungen davon in den knien.
> 
> dropbox hatte ich bereits gesehen, danke noch dafür! von Gpunkt müssten noch mehr bilder rum sein; gerade eben vom wurzelabschnitt, wo er sich auf die lauer gelegt hatte.
> 
> ich kann heute abend bei meinem alva 160 g2 auch mal nachmessen wieviel federweg rauskommt.


 
Hallo, natürlich hab ich noch mehr Bilder, wollte nur nicht zu viel machen, wenn bedarf dann kann ich das natürlich noch machen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2013)

Dafür!

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

dito.
Würde aber vorschlagen, nur die zu machen bzw. online zu stellen, die was geworden sind.....außer es sind natürlich alle was geworden 
Mach dir aber keinen Streß


----------



## staubfresser (17. September 2013)

her damit! 
wenn du nicht alle in deinen foto-ordner hier laden magst, kann ich dir sonst per pn meine geschäfts-email senden, da kann ich pro mail bis 20mb empfangen. anschliessend kann ich via dropbox nen downloadlink von allen fotos erstellen. den kann ich dann hier online stellen oder auch nur per pn an alle teilnehmer des klassentreffens senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (17. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also wenn du genau nachmessen könntest, wär ich dir sehr dankbar


 
also wenn ich die luft ablasse, und komplett durchdrücke, komm ich sogar auf 166mm 

bis jetzt hab ich es im fahrbetrieb allerdings noch nicht weiter als 130mm geschafft. 
wenn ich mit weniger druck fahr, sackt sie zu sehr ab.


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2013)

TheBlues schrieb:


> also wenn ich die luft ablasse, und komplett durchdrücke, komm ich sogar auf 166mm
> 
> bis jetzt hab ich es im fahrbetrieb allerdings noch nicht weiter als 130mm geschafft.
> wenn ich mit weniger druck fahr, sackt sie zu sehr ab.



Hi,
danke für deine Mühe 

Oha, das ist aber wenig....definitiv zu viel Druck...1/2 - 1bar weniger wirkt Wunder....wobei ich es auch nicht mag, wenn die Gabel zu sehr einsackt 

Aber der Mensch ist schließlich ein Gewohnheitstier 

Eben mit 6bar hab ich glatte 170mm rausholen können 

Nun spiele ich doch noch in der "Männer-Kategorie" mit 

LGCD


----------



## look kg 481 (17. September 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> her damit!
> wenn du nicht alle in deinen foto-ordner hier laden magst, kann ich dir sonst per pn meine geschäfts-email senden, da kann ich pro mail bis 20mb empfangen. anschliessend kann ich via dropbox nen downloadlink von allen fotos erstellen. den kann ich dann hier online stellen oder auch nur per pn an alle teilnehmer des klassentreffens senden.



Captain Picard würde sagen : machen sie es so!


----------



## look kg 481 (17. September 2013)

*Bionicontreffen 2013 / Vorarlberg*

Nachdem wir das letzte Mal in Freiburg waren, kam erneut der Wunsch auf das zu wiederholen.

Nach einem aus Wettergründen abgesagten Termin trafen wir uns also am 14/15.09. in Hohenems / Vorarlberg.
Die Wetterprognosen waren wieder eher niederschmetternd speziell für den Sonntag aber davon haben wir uns diesmal nicht beeindrucken lassen. (Wie war das, wer dem Wetterbericht glaubt geht nie raus)

Pünktlich um 10:30 Uhr am Samstag trafen wir uns also vor dem Hotel Hirschen, Uwe flickte schnell noch seinen Platten und dann ging´s los. (Wurde nicht gezählt weil vor Tourstart an einer Treppe zugezogen)

Die Bionicon Dichte nimmt über die Treffen ab, aber nichtsdestotrotz werden neuen Innovationen immer wieder bestaunt. G-punkt war bestens ausgerüstet so dass man sich, wenn mans nicht schon auf der Eurobike gesehen hatte, die neusten Teile ansehen / Probieren konnte.







Auf dem Bild fehlt der ZerOR3H, nicht schnell genug gewesen / Selbstauslöser ;-)

Die Auffahrt zum ersten Rastplatz (Fraxern Fussballplatz) offenbarte grosse Konditonsunterschiede, aber alle haben es geschafft was toll war!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/8nHI7RMq4K/R#lh:null-IMG_2695.JPG

Hipster mein ernstgemeinter RESPEKT vor Deiner Willenskraft!






Das Wetter war oben am Flurkreutz wunderbar und die Sicht auch.






Unsere beiden "Mädels" haben auch sehr gut hochgetreten, speziell Votec hat das Ironwood tapfer hochgewuchtet, auch hier RESPEKT!






Und dann schlug auf dem Lugtrail der Plattengeist zu (und ich sach noch lass nicht so viel Luft ab) 
Nein nicht bei den sonstigen Verdächtigen (man war Baronisiert angetreten) sonder bei  ZerOR3H, Freizeit-Biker, wie immer perfekt ausgerüstet half aus.

Dann gings in den ersten Trail der griffig, trocken und von allen gut zu fahren war.

Bilder hier <klick>

Unten angekommen trennetn wir uns auf, Hipster der sich auch im Trail sehr gut schlug fuhr vor und wir hängten einen 2ten Anstieg mit "Märchenpassage" und Steintreppe dran. Zusammenführung dann in Götzis.

Dann noch 2 kleine Schleifen und einer Massakereinlage für einen Teil der besser fahrenden Teilnehmer ging es ab in das Tamborino auf eine erste große Runde "Vertragen" Damage hatte schon wieder Staubleber.....

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/8nHI7RMq4K/R#lh:null-IMG_2720.JPG

Gute gelaunt sind wir dann in die Quartiere gerollt und Trafen wir uns erneut am Hirschen um mit wenigen Autos erneut ins Tamborino aufzubrechen.
Pizza und Pasta vom feinsten, und Ramazotti und ... na ich belass die Beschreibung mal bei den 2 "i" ...

Kurz vor Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt (ob ich das hätte durchziehen können weiss ich allerdings nicht) konnte ich dann die letzten Kollegen bewegen aufzubrechen, morgen sollte auch noch gefahren werden.

Ich bin gespann wie ich begrüßt werde, wenn wir das nächste Mal da hingehe.

Teile der Schweizer haben dann _noch weiter_ DURCHGEZOGEN.
Stichwort *"Night-Rider"*


Tour vom ersten Tag












*-------------------- 2ter Tag------------------------*

Die vorige Abgendgestaltung hatte zur Folge dass der Staubfresser Knieprobleme vorschieben musste ;-)






Votec hatte leider berufliche Verpflichtungen so dass wir etwas dezimiert in den 2ten Tag starteten.
Die Anreise zum Trail erfolgte per Auto nach Feldkirch.

Spidi musste dann am Anfang dann etwas leiden, Abendgestaltung und die erste lange Treppe vertrugen sich nicht wirklich :-O 

Berkels hometrail wurde angegangen, der Känzletrail. Wetter hielt!
Auffahrt zum hohen Staufen und dann in den Trail.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/8nHI7RMq4K/R#lh:null-IMG_2722.JPG

Ein schneller und mit Wurzeln und tollen Aussichten in das Rheintal gespickter Trail begeisterte alle und schöne Aussichten gabs auch.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/sX68rwNiDB/ZH#lh:null-original_P1080612.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/sX68rwNiDB/ZH#lh:null-original_Panoramabild.JPG

Nach dem Ersten Teil wieder in Feldkirch angekommen dann eine Einkehr im Rössle Park / Strudel und Caffee, so mancher nahm auch schon mal ein Bierchen zum Caffee.

Dann eine kurze Einlage / Fahrwerkstesttreppe / und in den nächsten Aufstieg zum Schellenberg, wieder ein Traumtrail mit viel Flow und ein paar knackigen Einlagen.
Mit breitem Grinsen kamen wir nach der letzten Holztreppe am Fuss des Schellenbergs in Feldkirch an.
Erneute Einkehr mit "Abendessen" wunderbare Käsknöpfle und erneutem mehrfachen "Vertragen"

Am ENDE ware alle sehr gut gelaunt, ich habe mich SEHR GEFREUT, dass es Allen viel Spass gemacht hat und klar ist dass es wieder ein Treffen geben wird!

*--------------Runde vom 2ten Tag*--------------------------






------------------------------
*Alle Bilder* auf Dropbox (Danke Damage)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/spvibb47sar3frh/6MFnxZNSeU


----------



## sPiediNet (17. September 2013)

@look kg 481
vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht ...da möchte man am liebsten das Weekend nochmals zurückspulen
Auch an alle die solch super Bilder und Videos gemacht haben, herzlichen Dank ...da wird sicher das eine oder andere zum Wallpaper

LG *"Night-Rider"  *


----------



## damage0099 (18. September 2013)

@LOOK_kg_481: Supertoller Bericht!

Besser kann man es nicht wiedergeben    

Da werden Erinnerungen wach....  

Bitte poste hier demnächst noch, "wie du das nächste mal begrüßt wirst"


----------



## Sackmann (18. September 2013)

Hallo Jungs, 
Wenn ich Euch bezüglich der Federwegsfrage behilfilich sein darf:
Luft ablassen und daraufhin den maximalen  Federweg ablesen funktioniert so nicht ganz. 
Die "VorEurobike" G2 Luftkartuschen (160 und auch 180) werden zum Schluss hin sehr progressiv, was dazu führt, dass man guten Durchschlagschutz hat, aber den maximalen Federweg schwierig im normalen Betrieb nutzen kann. 
Die neuen Kartuschen haben längere Luftkammern und bieten deshalb weitaus besseres Einstellverhalten und mehr Linearität im Allgemeinen. Wie TheBlues schon richtig bemerkt hat, bedarf es bei den alten Gabeln einiges an Feingefühl beim Luftdruck und es ist mitunter etwas schwierig, den exakt richtigen Druck zu finden um maximalen Federweg herauszuholen, ohne sehr soft zu fahren. 
Dies ist mit den neuen Kartuschen behoben. Diese können den Federweg bei viel und bei wenig Druck sehr gut ausnutzen und tun dies bei Gefallen auch. 

Zum maximalen Federweg:
Bei 5bar Luftdruck - was sehr sehr weich ist bei den Gabeln ist mit den neuen Luftkammern - (ich fahre bei 83kg nackt 8,5bar oben und 8,5bar unten) haben die neuen Gabeln folgende Federwege bis Block:
162mm (eher etwas mehr) für die 160er beim ALVA 160
155mm (eher etwas mehr) für die "160er" Gabel im REED
178mm (eher etwas mehr) für die 180er
Fährt man mit etwas mehr Druck, so erhöht sich der Federweg um ein paar Millimeter, da die Gabel etwas länger wird. Dies im weitesten Sinne bei allen Luftgabeln (auch anderer Hersteller) so, da sich die Negativfeder (egal ob Luft wie bei uns, oder Stahl) durch den höheren Positivdruck weiter komprimiert und die Gabel häher bauen lässt.
So kann ich bei 8,5 bar Luftdruck über 185mm bei der 180er nutzen.

Dass wir empfehlen, den Hinterbaudämpfer gleichzeitig mit dem Gabelupdate auszutauschen ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Diese Dämpfer sind zwar sehr speziell auf unsere Bikes hin konstruiert und auch vom Dämpfungssetup ausgelegt, dennoch bleibt es dem Kunden vorbehalten, ob er sich die Mehrperformance erkaufen will. Funktionieren werden sie schon besser als der jetzige X-Fusion, dennoch ist es kein Muss.

Richtig ist hingegen, dass ich wir absolut empfehlen, bei dem Gabelupdate sowohl Luft, als auch Dämpfungsseite zu wechseln, da es dann wirklich auch die Performance bringt, die sich die Kunden erwünschen. Die Dämpfung ist sicherlich das, worauf alle scharf sind. Aber die funktioniert eben umso besser mit der neuen Luftkartusche, die 1. schneller arbeitet und 2. auch den Fedweg schön smooth ausnutzen kann. Dies ist auch kein MUSS, aber doch sehr empfehlenswert.

Grüße
Sacki


Gruß
Sacki


----------



## TheBlues (18. September 2013)

@Sackmann

aah, endlich mal ne klare aussage ! 

danke dir.
hift mir, mich schneller zu entscheiden


----------



## damage0099 (18. September 2013)

dem schließe ich mich an:

Vielen Dank für die super Info, Sacki!


----------



## staubfresser (18. September 2013)

hallo sacki

vielen dank für die ausführungen! war sehr erleuchtend  hab gestern ebenfals mal nachgemessen und nun wird einiges klarer. den sag von 30% hab ich kürzlich mal beim mech noch sauber eingestellt (60psi/4bar), allerdings hatte ich den rucksack mit ausrüstung nicht dabei. auf der tour vom wochenende hab ich so mit fahrfertigem gewicht von ca 80kg etwa 14cm ausgenutzt. auch mit etwas «rumgwaldiere» konnte ich nicht mehr rausholen. bin sehr gepannt darauf, wie die performance dann mit den neuen elementen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. September 2013)

Na dann auf und bestellen!!! 
Wir warten....


----------



## staubfresser (18. September 2013)

schon geschehen  dann macht ma hinne mit der nächsten lieferung in die schweiz


----------



## TheBlues (18. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Na dann auf und bestellen!!!
> Wir warten....


 

gibts denn auch schon ne einbauanleitung ?
auf der Bionicon-HP hab ich noch nichts gefunden.
...oder wird die mit den kartuschen geliefert ?


----------



## sPiediNet (18. September 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> schon geschehen  dann macht ma hinne mit der nächsten lieferung in die schweiz



Hallo Nachtschwärmer Kollege

die Teile sollten anfangs Oktober wieder lieferbar sein. Die erste Charge ist bereits vergriffen. ...immerhin ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## staubfresser (18. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtschwärmer Kollege
> 
> die Teile sollten anfangs Oktober wieder lieferbar sein. Die erste Charge ist bereits vergriffen. ...immerhin ein gutes Zeichen



moin 
hast ja gleich mal auch dein avatar deswegen geändert, ne 
hast denn auch schon bestellt?


----------



## sPiediNet (18. September 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> moin
> hast ja gleich mal auch dein avatar deswegen geändert, ne
> hast denn auch schon bestellt?



sind mit der Oktober Lieferung dabei 
....die haben mir einen Stempel aufgedrückt Der Day after war wirklich hart für mich ...habs aber durchgezogen


----------



## staubfresser (18. September 2013)

ha, bei mir auch!  was hast du jetzt alles bestellt?

respect für den sonntag  zum glück vergessen die jungs ja solche sachen immer sehr schnell, sonst müssten wir uns das noch jahrelang immer wieder anhören... ich denk ich werd nächstes jahr mal trotzdem zur sicherheit die bilder von der arthroskopie mitnehmen


----------



## sPiediNet (18. September 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> ha, bei mir auch!  was hast du jetzt alles bestellt?



Bis auf den Dämpfer (geht nicht beim SS) Gabelupdate.

Eine Umbau Anleitung, währe gut auf der BC Webseite ...sonst muss Sepp  an die Hotline


----------



## Sackmann (18. September 2013)

Dämpfer geht sehrwohl beim Supershuttle und fährt sich in meinem wirklich vorzüglich.  Einfach bei uns per Email nachfragen und dann klappt das auch mit dem neuen Dämpfer in jedem alten Bike. Adapter muss halt mit gewechselt werden, aber ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund, warum das nicht möglich ist.

Zwecks Einbauanleitung: Es ist wirklich vorgesehen, dass der Umbau nur bei uns oder einem geschulten Händler vorgenommen wird. So ist es auch auf unserer Homepage kommuniziert. 
Prinzipiell ist der Einbau genau wie bei jeder alten Kartusche auch und somit kein Hexenwerk. Da man für den Umbau aber die Luftleitungen abmachen und unter Umständen auch Anschlussfittings ändern muss (zum Beispiel beim Umbau von G1, oder beim Umbau von der ersten G2 Generation, oder bei einem neuen Knopf, ...), wollen wir sichergehen, dass nach dem Umbau alles funktioniert und das Bike kommt dann bei uns in den Drucktest, nachdem wieder neue Leitungen verlegt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (18. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dämpfer geht sehrwohl beim Supershuttle und fährt sich in meinem wirklich vorzüglich.



Danke für die Info! ...da war ich wohl falsch informiert. Wie wirkt sich denn der Magura Dämpfer auf dem SS aus? SAG bei wieviel Bar und Gewicht?

Wie verschiebe ich den Beitrag in das Supershuttle Thema????


----------



## Sackmann (18. September 2013)

Den Magura Dämpfer fährt man generell mit mehr Druck als den X-Fusion. Ich glaube ich fahre um die 11 bar bei 83 kg Nacktgewicht. Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, da ich jetzt zu faul bin, um nachzusehen, und zurzeit auch mehr auf dem neuen Edison Evo 160 unterwegs bin, da wir das mal schön hernehmen müssen, bevor wir in Serie gehen. Das neue 160er ist auf jeden Fall verdammt schnell, und hat mich sogar fixer den Hügel heruntergebracht als den GPunkt. Kann mir vorstellen, das es das Bike war.  
Der Dämpfer hat aber im Allgemeinen sehr sehr wenig und spürbar weniger Reibung und bricht viel leichter los als der X-Fusion. Die Druckstufeneinstellungen sind nicht wie bei allen anderen Dämpfern von Magura sehr hart, sondern eher auf der weichen Seite, um Trailperformance zu bieten. Die 3 Stellungen heißen zwar "open, firm, lockout", doch verwenden wir eine spezielle Druckstufendämpfung, die es so bei keinem anderen Magura Kunden gibt. Mehr sollte ich nicht dazu sagen.
Hinzu kommt, dass - wie jeder G2 Fahrer weiß - wir bei unseren G2 Rahmenkinematiken keine "Plattform" oder "Lockout" brauchen. So bieten wir also 3 Druckstufeneinstellungen. Der eine mag es etwas härter, der andere etwas weicher, der eine fährt gerne schnelle geshapte Anlieger und Flowtrails und braucht mehr Druckstufe, der andere mag Wurzelbretter und will einfach ein weiches Fahrwerk, das alles schluckt. Für jeden ist also was dabei. Die Dämpfer sind zwar auf unsere G2 Bikes optimiert, dennoch funktionieren sie ind den anderen Bikes tadellos.


----------



## sPiediNet (18. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Den Magura Dämpfer fährt man generell mit mehr Druck als den X-Fusion. Ich glaube ich fahre um die 11 bar bei 83 kg Nacktgewicht. Ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, da ich jetzt zu faul bin, um nachzusehen



Danke ...kannst sitzen bleiben so wie du das beschreibst, sind es genau die +Punkte die ich erwartet hatte. Beim X-Fusion hatte ich genau das Problem, wenig = (optimal) Druck viel SAG dafür ganze Ausnutzung des Federwegs oder mehr Druck optimaler SAG aber kann den Federweg nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Gpunkt (18. September 2013)

Hallo, alles was Säcki schreibt kann ich bestätigen, mal was aus der Praxis Druckstufe an der Gabel hab ich für mich 15 Klicks zu beim Dämpfer den Hebel auf OFF da bügelt man alles weg, Druckstufe nur 5 Klicks weiter zu Dämpfer auf Stellung Firm hat man eine Einstellung wo man wunderbar schnelle Trails fahren oder wenn die Gabel nicht stark abtauchen soll und die Einstellungen Gabel/Dämpfer harmoniert super miteinander, für meine Art zu Biken ist das Optimale 

Gruß Günter


----------



## staubfresser (19. September 2013)

hey look, danke noch für deinen bericht! 
und danke gpunkt für deine erfahrungswerte; sobald noch mehr die neuen kartuschen verbaut haben wirds bestimmt nen eigenen faden geben wo man sich über die erfahrungen austauschen kann.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. September 2013)

@ Sackman:
Eine Frage zum neuen Dämpfer am Hinterbau:
Vermutlich paßt er nicht für die 200mm beim Ironwood 
Denn mein Sitzrohr leidet achtern so... beim "Hüpfen" knallt der Hinterreifen dagegen und scheuert alles blank 
Und wenn ich den Dämpfer stärker mit Luft befülle, dann "bombert" der Hinterbau über jede Wurzel, ähnlich eines Hardtails.
Wäre das mit dem neuem Dämpfer besser?

 @_LOOK_
Merci für den schönen Bericht!
Freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen. Äh, wo eigentlich?
Was habt Ihr an der Bar noch diesbezüglich überlegt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (19. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Merci für den schönen Bericht!
> Freue mich schon aufs nächste Treffen. Äh, wo eigentlich?
> Was habt Ihr an der Bar noch diesbezüglich überlegt ;-)



Klar in Konstanz war der Beschluss, Termine musst Du nioch machen.


----------



## sPiediNet (19. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr an der Bar noch diesbezüglich überlegt ;-)



....hm, an der Bar waren eigentlich nur noch Staubfresser und ich und haben eigentlich diesbezüglich nichts überlegt ...ausser wie kommen wir jetzt morgens um halb drei vor Sonnenaufgang zurück nach Hohenems ...also von Dornbirn wieder zurück


----------



## Sackmann (20. September 2013)

@ VotecTox:
Ich befürchte, dass der Dämpfer diese Problem nicht wirklich beheben kann. Wir haben das noch nicht probiert, ob der Dämpfer für das Ironwood gut passt oder nicht. Du kannst aber mal die beiden kleinen "Höcker", an denen der Dämpfer hinten an der Schwinge befestigt ist nach ganz vorne schieben. Da sind nämlich 3 Positionen. Die vorderste Position sollte dein Problem eigentlich lösen. Ansonsten kann man mit solchen Dämpfern schon einige Sachen machen, damit die nicht durchschlagen.... Einfach mal googlen, wie man einen -> "Dämpfer progressiver machen" kann. Natürlich geht dann Gewährleistung flöten, aber ich denke, dein Ironwood ist eh schon ausserhalb der Garantiezeit.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2013)

Bei Euch hat man doch ein Leben lang Garantie  
Merci fuer die Tipps, werde als erstes die Hoecker von der mittleren in die vordere Position versetzen und es ausprobieren.


----------



## FenixRid0r (21. September 2013)

Also ich muss sagen der Bericht über euer treffen liest sich echt super ;-) 
Mich nervt es allerdings umso mehr dass meine s****** Krankheit meine ganzen "Bike-pläne" für dieses Jahr gestrichen hat:-(. Aber nächstes jahr schaut das schon besser aus und ich würde mich freuen wenn wieder sowas zu Stande kommen würde, weil dann bin ich auch aufjedenfall dabei, egal wie weit weg des ist;-) 
Vorausgesetzt ich darf mit 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## bonzoo (23. September 2013)

@Sackmann

Das Spacerkit von Magura kann man auch bei den neuen "Bionicon Magura" Dämpfern verwenden, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (25. September 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus, du meinst die Volumenspacer, um die Luftkennlinie anzupassen, oder? Selbstverstaendlich gehen die auch bei unseren Daempfern,


----------



## bonzoo (25. September 2013)

Genau, um das ging es mir  Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## sPiediNet (25. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, du meinst die Volumenspacer, um die Luftkennlinie anzupassen, oder? Selbstverstaendlich gehen die auch bei unseren Daempfern,


 
wo werden diese Spacer eingesetzt!


----------



## bonzoo (25. September 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> wo werden diese Spacer eingesetzt!




Hallo Spiedi

Schau Dir mal das Video an:

http://www.youtube.com/v/6rHSat3A3yY&rel=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (25. September 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Hallo Spiedi
> 
> Schau Dir mal das Video an:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/6rHSat3A3yY&rel=1


 
Danke, kannst du mir noch kurz erklären was es in deinem Fall für ein Vorteil bringt. Hat es mit deiner momentaner Rahmen Grösse L zu tun?


----------



## bonzoo (25. September 2013)

Nein Nein 

An der Rahmengeometrie ändert sich dadurch ja nix. Ich wollte mir nur die Option offen halten, die Kennlinie des Dämpfers ggf. anzupassen.


----------



## Gpunkt (25. September 2013)

Hallo, so wie ich weiß werden die am Bionicon nicht gebraucht, da die Dämpfer für jedes Modell speziell abgestimmt sind

Gruß Günter


----------



## bonzoo (25. September 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, so wie ich weiß werden die am Bionicon nicht gebraucht, da die Dämpfer für jedes Modell speziell abgestimmt sind
> 
> Gruß Günter



Das hoffe ich mal 

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, ohne grösseren Aufwand mit der Kennlinie des Dämpfer zu experimentieren, warum nicht?


----------



## staubfresser (25. September 2013)

und gleich noch ne frage zum neuen dämpfer:

beim alva 160 ist die einbaulänge beim x-fusion dämpfer wie beim neuen magura-dämpfer 190mm; jedoch beträgt der hub beim x-fusion 57mm, beim magura «nur» noch 51mm. 

nun hab ich als mathematik-legastheniker mal folgende rechnungen angestellt und frage euch, ob ich da komplett auf dem holzweg bin oder wie oder was:

160mm federweg : 57mm hub = 2.8 hinterbau-übersetzungsverhältnis

51mm hub x 2.8 = ca 140mm federweg

kann das sein? hab ich da was falsch überlegt? haben wir da jetzt nur noch 140mm federweg oder wurde der original magura-dämpfer noch modifiziert? oder? oder?


----------



## Sackmann (25. September 2013)

Einbaulänge und Hub sind gleich wie beim X-Fusion.
Bei Bionicon Dämpfern basieren auf Standarddämpfern mit normalem Einbaumaß. Deswegen kleben auf unseren Dämpfern die "normalen" Sticker mit den "normalen" Längen drauf. 
Also: 190, 200, 215. Die Bionicon Dämpfer haben aber ja kein vorderes Dämpferauge, und deswegen sind bei Bionicon die Längen anders definiert. Ein "normaler" 190x51 ist ein Bionicon 180, ein 200x57 ist ein 190er Bionicon und ein normaler 215x63 ist ein Bionicon 200. Die Hübe sind jedoch gleich, wie bei dem Standarddämpfer. Keine Aufregung, das ist nur eine Benennungsgeschichte, die dich da verwirrt.


----------



## staubfresser (26. September 2013)

hallo sackmann

was mich mehr verwirrte, war die angabe von 57mm hub für den x-fusion in eurem handbuch/spec-pdf und die angabe auf der website von magura von 51mm. in dem falle haben beide dämpfer nen hub von 51mm...?


----------



## Sackmann (30. September 2013)

Hallo Staubfresser:
Ich dachte ich hätte das oben schon ausführlich erklärt. 
Aber nun nochmal für dich: 
Unsere Dämpferlängen haben natürlich NICHT die "normalen" Magura Längen, da wir ja kein vorderes Dämpferauge haben. Deswegen wird bei uns anders gemessen und deswegen hat ein Standard 190er Magura-Dämpfer nicht den selben Hub wie ein "190er" Magura Bionicon Dämpfer.
Die Längen und Hübe der neuen Bionicon Magura Dämpfer sind NATÜRLICH gleich den X-Fusion Dämpferlängen und Hüben.
Magura Standard 190x51 (Mitte Auge - Mitte Auge)  = Bionicon 180x51 (gemessen von Mitte hinterem Dämpferauge bis Anfang Adapterabsatz)
Magura Standard 200x57 = Bionicon 190x57
Magura Standard 215x63 = Bionicon 200x63
Die Sticker auf unseren Dämpfern entsprechen aber den Standardlängen. Also auf einem Dämpfer fürs 160er steht "200" drauf.
Du kannst also beruhigt sein, und musst nicht fürchten, dass du plötzlich 2cm weniger Federweg hast. 
Und jetzt: Geht doch lieber biken und zerbrecht euch nicht den Kopf über solche technischen Sachen, oder warum Dämpfer bei uns anders heißen. Glaubt ihr wirklich wir würden euch stillschweigend 2 cm Federweg klauen??


----------



## staubfresser (30. September 2013)

Hallo Sackmann

Danke für Deine Geduld!   Wir haben da einwenig aneinander vorbeigeschrieben. Aber nun ist alles Klar. 

Das schöne am Forum ist gerade eben, dass man sich die Zeit bis zum nächsten Trail mit technischem Geplänkel überbrücken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (1. Oktober 2013)

So heute habe ich mein neues Alva 160 nun endlich aufgebaut... Trotz weiterhin miesem Wetter musste ich den Bock einfach eine Runde fahren  Es ging einfach nicht anders... Schon seit dem Wochenende war ich so heiss drauf 

Ich bin begeistert  Der neue Dämpfer arbeitet sehr gut und - wie Sackmann beschrieben hat - sehr feinfühlig. Der Hinterbau ist auch deutlich "aktiver" als bei meinem alten Reed! Die Gabel macht übrigens auch einen guten Eindruck. Den Unterschied zum Reed merkt man sogar beim "Parkplatz-Test" und auf der "Waldautobahn" deutlich... Mehr war heute bei dem Nebel nicht drin 

Was mich auch total überrascht hat, wie leichtgängig und präzise sich die Geometrie verstellen lassen! Wahnsinn! Bisher musste ich beim Reed wirklich viel Gewicht "nach hinten bringen", um aus der extreme Uphill-Stellung abzuflachen. Jetzt geht das ganz einfach durch etwas festeres Pedalieren.

Der neue Hebel ist auch ein Segen... Morgen geht der Test weiter. Jetzt nur noch das lästige "Ghost-Shifting" beseitigen und dann kann es morgen weitergehen 

Hut ab Bionicon!


----------



## damage0099 (26. November 2013)

LEUTE: Nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen:

NEUER FRED ONLINE!!!


----------

